# نبؤه العذراء مريم عن نهايه العالم (كشف السر الثالث والأخير) في ظهورها في فاطما سنة 1917



## الرب معنا (22 مارس 2011)

*الفيديو*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrLT9qpzTn8*

*تعهدت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بنشر سرّفاطمة ولكن بعد مرور تاريخ معين.*
*لقد مضي 88 عاماً على هذه الظهورات*
*-1) من بعد البابا بيوس السادس*
*توالى أثنا عشر بابا على رئاسة الكنيسة. وكان*
*البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني هو الثاني عشر*

*- 2) البابا الذي سلفه، وهو الحادي عشر، يُدعى البابا يوحنا بولس الأول لم تدم*
*حبريته سوى وقت قصير جدا توفي بعد شهر واحد من انتخابه (ينتخب الحبر*
*الأعظم مدي الحياة*
*-3 )مدة رئاسة البابا الثاني عشر الذي خلفه كانت طويلة:*
*فقد دامت حبرية البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني 27 عاما، من 1978 إلى 2005.*
*وهي أطول ثالث رئاسة في التاريخ طبقاً للنبوءة فأن خليفة يوحنا بولس الثاني*
*سيجري ثورة في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية..*
*سمحت الكنيسة بالكشف عن السر الثالث لسيدة فاطمة…الأسرار الثلاثة إنما هي سر واحد،*
*أعطي في رسالة إبان شهر يوليو من سنة 1917 حيث طلبت السيدة العذراء عدم البوح بها.*
*جاءت الرسالة في ثلاثة أجزاء: السر الأول هو عبارة عن صورة للجحيم….*
*السر الثاني يُظهر كيفية خلاص النفوس من الجحيم وكيفية الحصول على السلام.*
*هذا الجزء يخص روسيا ..بينما يأتي السر الثالث في قالب قابل للعديد من الشروحات والتآويل.*
*قد سمحت الكنيسة بكشف جزء من سر فاطمة للمؤمنين. ظهرت مريم ام يسوع ، لثلاثة*
*أطفال (صبي وبنتان هم: لوسياد و سسنطوس و لأبناء عمها جاسينطا و فرانسيسكو مارطو*
*في مدينة فاطمة بالبرتغال) عام 1917. هذا وقد اثبتت وقوع هذه الأحداث غير العادية أمام*
*عشرات الآلاف من الشهود. واحدة من البنات وهي لوسيا .. كانت لاتزال على قيد الحياة حتى*
*وقت قريب؛ تعيش في أحدي أديرة أوروبا. سلمت الأخت لوسيا الرسالة الاولى الى البابا*
*بيوس الثاني عشر ، وكان يرتعش عند نهاية قرأتها، ولكنه حجب سرية مضمون الرسالة عن*
*عامة الشعب. و عندما قرأها البابا يوحنا الثالث والعشرين صار أيضاً يرتجف. لقد*
*أخفى الاثنان سر هذه الرسالة لعلمهما أن شأن كشفه يسبب حالة من الهلع و الياءس العالمي.*
*حاليا كُشف عن آخر جزء من الرسالة،ليس الغرض من ذلك الذعر، ولكن علينا المعرفة لإِعداد*
*نفوسنا …قالت العذراء للوسيا :ابنتي، لقد أوضحتُ للعالم ما سيحدث في السنوات*
*1950-2001فالبشرية لم تعد تمارس وصايا الله الواجب حفظها، إن الشيطان يتحكم بالعالم،*
*ويبذُر الكراهية والخلاف في كل مكان. أنتجت البشرية أسلحة فتاكة، استعمالها قد يدمر الكُرة*
*الأرضية في دقائق قليلة، ستدمر نصف البشرية بطريقة فظيعة، وستبدأ الحرب ضد روما،*
*وسيكون هناك صراعات بين السلك الكهنوتي.سيضرب الله العالم بمختلف أنواع الأعراض والظواهر*
*الطبيعية، مثل الدخان والبرد والصقيع، والمياه، والحرائق، والفيضانات،*
*والزلازل، وسوء الأحوال الجوية، والكوارث الرهيبة للغاية ,فصول الشتاء الباردة، كل هذا*
*سيحدث على أي حال حوالي سنة 2000. نتجه تدريجاً نحو نهاية الأرض ونقول لمن لا يريد أن يؤمن،*
*إِن الوقت حان الآن لنرى ، لنستمع ونصدق حديث الأم المقدسة التي تخاطب البشرية وهي تقول:*
*مارسوا الصدقة و الصدق وأعمال الخير مع القريب المحتاج؛ مع أُولئك الذين لا يحبون بعضهم*
*البعض كما أحبهم ابني، فبعضهم سيبقا حياً، ولكنهم سيتمنُّون الموت، ملايين من هؤلاء سيفقدون الحياة*
*في بضع ثوان. أن أنواع العقوبات المعدة للأرض لا يمكن تصورها، وسوف يذوقونها دون شك. ربنا سوف*
*يعاقب بشدة كل من لا يؤمن به، لاسيما الذين يرفضوه؛ومن ليس لديهم الوقت له. أنادي وأدعو جميع من يلجوْن*
*إلى ابني يسوع المسيح، فأن الله هو المساعد لهذا العالم، لكن من لا يشهد بإخلاص وولاء، فان له عذاب أليم."*
*وافق البابا بولس السادس للأب أغسطينوس الذي يقيم في مدينة فاطمة علي زيارة الراهبة لوسيا، حيث أنها كانت متحصنة في دير، فلا يحق لها أن تغادره ولا أن تتلقى الزيارات. وقال الأب أغسطينوس أنها استقبلته بقلب حزين وخاطر كسير قائلة :"أبتي، أن سيدتنا العذراء حزينة جداً لعدم الاهتمام بنبوءة عام 1917؛ كما يجب على الصالحين السير في الطريق الضيق بينما يسير الضالين في طريق واسع وسهل يؤدي بهم مباشرة إلى*
*دمارهم الذَري، صدقني يا أبتِ، إن العقاب سيكون عن قريب، أرواح كثيرة علي حافة الهلاك، أمم عديدة سوف تختفي عن وجه الأرض. ولكن بالرغم من كل ذلك، إِّذا التجأ الناس للصلاة والتأمل وإتمام الصالحات، فإنه من*
*الممكن إنقاذ العالم. بخلاف ذلك، إن استمر الناس في مرضهم، فسوف يهلك العالم البشري إلى الأبد.*
*لقد حان وقت نشر رسالة سيدتنا العذراء مريم على جميع معارفنا ،أصدقائنا، وأصدقائهم، وللعالم أجمع.*
*لقد حان وقت الصلاة لنرفع أرواحنا، مستغفرين الله، فنحن على ما يقرب من دقيقة واحدة من اليوم الأخير والكوارث تقترب، ولهذا السبب، كثير من هؤلاء الذين ابتعدوا سيرجعون إلى أحضان كنيسة يسوع*
*المسيح. جميع البلدان، انكلترا،روسيا، الصين، الخ...، كل المؤمنين المتدينين، البروتستانت، محضِّرو الأرواح،*
*المسلمون، البوذيون واليهود، كلٌّ سيعود إلي العبادة والإيمان بالله، الإيمان برسوله يسوع المسيح وبوالدته القديسة. لكن ما الذي ينبغي أن نتوقعه؟ فالكلام عن الهدوء والسلام في كل مكان من دون جدوى، لِذا العقاب آتٍ.*
*مقتل رجل في منصب مرموق سيسبب حرب – جيوش جبارة ستعبر أوروبا ثم تبدءا الحرب النووية ستدمر هذه الحرب كل شيء، سيعم الظلام والإرهاب علي الأرض لمدة 72ساعة (ثلاثة أيام). بعد هذه الفترة من الظلام*
*والإرهاب، بالكاد سيمنح الله ثلث الإنسانية البقاء، ولن يبقي سوى الصالحين للعهد الجديد.خلال ليلة شديدة البرد،*
*عشرة دقائق قبل منتصف الليل، زلزال كبير سيرج الكرة الأرضية لمدة ثمان ساعات. وستكون هذه العلامة الثالثة يبرهن فيها الله أنه الحاكم الأوحد علي الأرض. ليس على الصالحين، ناشري نبوءة مريم العذراء التي أعلنت عنها في فاطمة، أن يرتجفوا، أن يخافوا، أن يرتعدوا، وأن يتساءلوا ما العمل؟ فما علينا سوى الركوع والصلاة وطلب الغفران من الله. لا تتركوا بيوتكم ولا تسمحوا للغريب بالدخول فلن يبقي على قيد الحياة بعد الكارثة سوى الصالحين الأحرار من سلطة الشر. لكي تتمكنوا من إِعداد نفوسكم للبقاء على مثال أولادي ألأحباء، أعطيكم العلامات التالية :أغلق أبواب ونوافذ منزلك، لا تتحدث مع أي شخص ليس فعلا في منزلك لا تنظرإلى الخارج، لا تكن فضولا، لأن هذا هو غضب الرب.أشعل الشموع المباركة لإضاءة البيت،لأن لمدة ثلاثة أيام لا ضوء اخر من شأنه أن يتوهج.حركة الكرة الأرضية ستكون عنيفة لدرجة أن محور الأرض سيخرج عن وضعه الأصلي (20 إلى23 درجة) ؛ ثم يعود إلى مركزه الطبيعي. ظلام مطلق شامل سيسود الأرض. فكل روح*
*شرير سيكون حر التصرف مُنْهِكا .من لم يرِد الاستماع! هذه الرسالة التحذيرية الموجهة لمن لا يبغي الندم*
*لِتتذكر النفوس المسيحية البارة أَن تضيء الشموع المباركة، أعدوا مذبحا مكرسا عليه المصلوب للتواصل*
*مع الله من خلال ابنه الحبيب طالبين الرحمة اللامتناهية. وسط ظلام مدلهمّ، سيظهر في السماء صليبٌ عظيم مؤلّه، يذكِّر بالثمن الباهظ الذي دفعه يسوع المسيح من أجل خلاص البشرية جمعاء.لن يكون هناك مصدر نور في المنزل سوى نور الشموع المكرسة، و لن يطفاْها شيءٌ حتي ختام ألايام الثلاثة المظلمة. و ينبغي أيضا أن يكون لديكم ماءً مصلىً عليه (او ممغنطة)، لرش البيت كله ولا سيما الابواب والنوافذ. سيحمي فالرب ملكية الموْمنين المنتخبين.أسجدوا أمام عظمة صليب ابنه الالهي وصلوا بتخشُّع قائلين:علي كل من يؤمن بصحة كلمات*
*هذه الرسالة أن يبعث بها إلى الآخرين.لا يجب أن يرتجف الصالحون لأي سبب في يوم الرب.*
*بينما لا يزال هناك وقت، قٌل فيه الآن لجميع النفوس، فالذين يلتزمون الصمت سيتحملون على عاتقهم مسؤولية فقدان العديد من الارواح التي لم تصلها البشارة. حين يتوقف أرتجاج الارض ،سيلقى الذين لم يؤمنوا موتا*
*شنيعاً، ستأتي الريح ب"الغاز" وتنشره في كل مكان حاجبا الشمس عن الانظار. قد يجوز للبعض أن يعيشوا بعد وقوع الكارثة، لكن لا تنسواان غضب الله مقدس وانه متى بدأ، محظور عليكم النظر إلي الخارج مهما كان السبب. كل هذا في الكتب المقدسة ، انظر العهد الجديد القديس لوقا (الفصل 21 ، الآيات 5:11 ، 12:19 ،*
*0 20:2، 29:33رسالة القديس. بولس (الفصل 3 ، 8:14) اّشعيا النبي (الفصل 40 ، 1 : 5 : 9)سوف يسمح الله بحدوث كل ذلك. ويتوقع كل من البابا والاساقفة إِيحاءً آخر مضمونها التوبة والصلاة. لنتذكر دائما ان كلمة الله ليست تهديدا، ولكنها "بشرى سارة جديدة" رجاءً إرسال هذا الخبر إلى كل من تعرفه حتى تتوفر لنا كل فرص التوبة والبقاء. ونحن لا ندري مدى أيمان كل من سيستقبل هذا الخبر وأن كان سيصدق أو لا يصدق، ولكن إن كانت هذه هي إرادة الله فستكون بغض النظر عن ديانتهم. أما إذا كنت لا تعتمد صحة هذا الخبر، على الأقل إرساله إلى الآخرين ، فإنه لن يكلفك شيئا، وإنما ستتيح لهم الفرصة ليقرروا بأنفسهم انه بإمكاننا تجنب هذه الكارثة أذا حفظنا وصايا الله العشر ووضعناها موضع التطبيق العملي. فإن تم ذلك نلنا سماح الله والغفران.*
*انتقلت الأخت الراهبة لوسيا إلي رحمة الله، في 11 شباط / فبراير2005 بمدينة كويمبرة في البرتغال.*
*منذ العشرينات، ونحن على علم حَذِر من أن هذه النبوات من شأنها أن تتحقق… بعد وفاة هذه الراهبة*
*بالنسبة للظهور الكامل وقصته هذه هي :*​ 

*3 - ظهور العذراء في فاتيما (Fatima) بالبرتغالوكشفها لثلاثة أسرار خطيرة*​ 

*ظهرت العذراء القديسة مريم ست مرات لثلاثة أطفال رعاة بالقرب من مدينة فاتيما (Fatima) بالبرتغال في الفترة من 13 مايو 1917 إلى 13 أكتوبر 1917م ؛ (13/5؛ 13/6؛ 13/7؛13/8 ؛ 13/9؛ 13 /10/1917)، وكانت تظهر مرة كل شهر وفي نفس التاريخ. وكان قد سبق ظهور العذراء ظهور رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل للأطفال أنفسهم في العامين السابقين 1915 و1916م، وذلك تمهيداً لظهور العذراء.*​*ظهور رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل*
*كان لظهور العذراء مقدمات سمائية حدثت في العامين السابقين وقد بدأت سنة 1915م عندما كان الأطفال الرعاة الثلاثة ؛ لوسيا دو سانتوس والتي كانت تبلغ من العمر 11سنة (وقت ظهور العذارء لهم)، (مواليد 22 مارس 1907م)، والتي لا تزال على قيد الحياة حتى اليوم وتبلغ من العمر، الآن، تسعين سنة، وأولاد عمتها، فرانسيسكو مارتوس الذي كان يبلغ من العمر، وقتها، تسع سنوات (مواليد 11 يونيو 1908م) وشقيقته الصغرى جاسنتا مارتوس، والتي كانت تبلغ من العمر سبع سنوات (مواليد 11مارس1910م)، يرعون الأغنام في الحقول خارج فاتيما عندما رأت لوسيا سحابة شفافة تبدو في شكل جسد بشرى تتحرك عبر السماء الصافية ثم أخذت ترف على شجرة صنوبر. وبعد ذلك بعام وفي صيف 1916م كان الأطفال الثلاثة يرعون أغنامهم في مرج يدعى كوزا فيلا (Couza Velha) فهطلت الأمطار بشدة فاضطروا للجوء إلى كهف قريب وأخذوا يصلون التسبحة وفجأة توقفت الأمطار وفي لحظة خروجهم من الكهف واجهتهم من الكهف واجهتهم ريح شديدة ثم نظروا ثانية السحابة الشفافة نفسها التي سبق أن رأتها لوسيا في العام الماضي، ولكن هذه المرة اتجهت السحابة نحوهم وتحولت إلى " شاب صغير " ظهر لهم في حوالي سن الرابعة عشر من العمر قال لهم ؛ " لا تخافوا " أنا ملاك السلام، صلوا معي " وسجد على الأرض حتى لمست جبهته الأرض وصلى " أنا أؤمن بك وأعبدك وأحبك يا إلهي! وأطلب عفوك صورة فوتوغرافية لأطفال فاتيما الثلاثة لأجل الذين لا يؤمنون بك ولا يعبدونك ولا يحبونك " وكرر هذه الصلاة ثلاث مرات، ثم نهض وقال لهم " صلوا هكذا. أن قلبي يسوع والعذراء منتبهين لصوت تضرعاتكم ". ثم أختفي عنهم. فقرر الأطفال أن لا يبلغوا أحداً بما رأوا وسمعوا. وبعد عدة أسابيع، وفي أكتوبر من نفس العام، ظهر لهم رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل ثانية وطلب منهم أن يصلوا كثيراً ويقدموا قرابين لله العلي ويتحملوا الآلامات الآتية عليهم بسماح من الرب وكان يحمل معه سر التناول، ثم سجد على الأرض وأعلن لهم عن حضور المسيح بلا هوته في سر التناول في كل مكان في العالم، وطلب منهم الصلاة من أجل توبة الخطاة. وفي نفس الوقت كانت الحرب العالمية الأولى مشتعلة في أوربا.*


*




*
*صورة فوتوغرافية لأطفال فاتيما الثلاثة *​ 

*1- الظهور الأول للعذراء [ 13 مايو 1917م ]*​*كان الأطفال الثلاثة يرعون الغنم في مروج كوفا دا آريا (Cova da Iria) وعندما دق جرس الكنيسة المجاورة ذهب الأطفال الثلاثة للصلاة، وبعد انتهاء الصلاة خطف أبصارهم برق قوى، فقرر الأطفال الثلاثة العودة إلى المنزل خوفاً من حدوث عاصفة شديدة، وفي الطريق حدث برق أخر أقوى من الأول فوقفوا خائفين ومرتعدين، وظهر نور قوى خاطف للأبصار وفي وسط النور، فوق شجرة سنديان صغيرة، وقفت العذراء القديسة مريم في صورة فتاة فائقة الجمال والبهاء (كما وصفتها لوسيا فيما بعد) لا يزيد عمرها على ثماني عشرة سنة، ترتدى رداء أبيض رائع ويحيط برأسها هالة من نور الشمس وعلى وجهها تبدو سحابة من الألم الدفين، ولما رآها الأطفال ارتعدوا فقالت لهم: " لا تخافوا، فلن أمسكم بآي ضرر "، فسألتها لوسيا من أين أتت، فقالت لها " أنا من السماء "، وعندما سمعت لوسيا ذلك سألتها عما تريده منهم، فقالت " جئت لأطلب منكم أن تأتوا إلى هنا ستة أشهر متتالية، في اليوم الثالث عشر من كل شهر، وفي نفس الساعة. وسأخبركم فيما بعد، من أنا وماذا أريد، وبعد ذلك سأعود إلى هنا مرة أخرى " فسألتها لوسيا " هل سأذهب أنا إلى السماء؟ "، فأجابت العذراء " نعم ستذهبين "، فسألتها لوسيا أيضاً " هل سيذهب جاسنتا وفرانسيسكو أيضا " فأجابت " نعم، ولكن يجب على فرانسيسكو أن يصلى التسبحة كثيراً " ثم قالت لهم العذراء: " هل تريدون أن تقدموا أنفسكم لله وأن تتحملوا كل الآلام التي يسمح بها لكم من أجل الخطايا ومن أجل توبة الخطاة؟ "، ولما أجابوا بنعم قالت لهم " إذاً ستتألمون كثيراً ولكن نعمة لله ستكون راحتكم ". وطلبت منهم أن يصلوا كل يوم بالتسبحة من أجل سلام العالم وانتهاء الحرب. ثم ابتعدت عنهم نحو المشرق واختفت في نور الشمس بعد أن استمرت الرؤيا حوالي عشرة دقائق. عاد الأطفال إلى منازلهم بفرح وروت جاسنتا لأمها كل شئ وأنتشر الخبر ولم يصدق أحد ما شاهده الأطفال.*

*2 - الظهور الثاني للعذراء (13يونيو1917م) الوعد بعمل معجزة عظيمة*
*وفي يوم 13مايو، وحسب الموعد الذي سبق أن حددته العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة، ذهب الأطفال إلى المكان الذي وعدت العذراء بالظهور فيه وذهب معهم 60 شخصاً من الأهالي. وبعد أن صلى الجميع التسبحة نظرت لوسيا ناحية الشرق فرأت البرق الذي يسبق ظهور العذراء وعرفت أن العذراء ستحضر حالاً وأسرعت إلى شجرة السنديان وأسرع في أعقابها فرانسيسكو وجاسنتا وبقية الأهالي. وظهرت العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة ودار بينهم الحوار التالي: العذراء: " أنا أريدكم أن تحضروا هنا في الثالث عشر من الشهر القادم، صلوا التسبحة كل يوم، وتعلموا القراءة، وسأخبركم بما أريد فيما بعد ". فسألتها لوسيا من أجل شفاء أحد المرضى. العذراء: " إذا رجع عن خطاياه فسيشفي خلال هذا العام ". فسألتها لوسيا أن تأخذهم إلى السماء. فقالت العذراء: " نعم، سآخذ جاسنتا وفرانسيسكو حالاً، ولكنك أنت ستبقين في العالم فترة أطول. لأن يسوع يريد أن يستخدمك لأكون معروفة ومحبوبة أكثر".*
*فسألتها لوسيا أن كانت ستبقى في العالم طويلاً، ووعدتها العذراء بأنها لن تتركها وأنها ستكون ملاذها دائماً. كما وعدت العذراء أنها ستصنع معجزة في أكتوبر القادم تجعل كل من يحضر ذلك الظهور يصدق ويؤمن أنها كانت هناك حقاً. وطلبت منهم أن يصلوا قائلة " ضحوا بأنفسكم من أجل الخطاة وكرروا في كل مرة تصلون فيها: يا يسوع أغفر لنا خطايانا، من اجل حبك، ومن اجل توبة الخطاة 000 ". وقد شاهد الحضور لوسيا وهى تتحدث مع العذراء وكانوا يسمعونها دون أن يسمعوا العذراء ولكنهم لاحظوا انخفاض ضوء الشمس بدرجة ملحوظة أثناء ذلك الحديث وأن لونه كان يميل إلى الأصفر الذهبي. وبعد انتهاء الظهور الثاني انتشرت الأخبار ولكن كثيراً من الأهالي لم يصدقوا. بما فيهم أقارب الأطفال الذين كانوا يتهكمون عليهم ويسخرون منهم ويضطهدونهم بشدة، حتى أن كاهن، البلدة كان متحفظاً للغاية ويميل شخصياً لعدم التصديق.*

*3 - الظهور الثالث للعذراء (13يوليو1917م)*
*1 - رؤيا الجحيم.*
*2 - إعلان تحول روسيا عن الإيمان وانتشار الإلحاد في العالم ثم عودتها للإيمان ثانية.*
*3 - انحراف بعض رجال الدين الكاثوليك عن العقيدة وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس.*
*ونتيجة لانتشار الأخبار، بعد الظهور الثاني، حضر الظهور الثالث أكثر من 5,000 (خمسة آلاف) شخص في نفس التاريخ الذي سبق أن حددته العذراء، 13/7/1917م. وفي الوقت نفسه ظهرت العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة، وشاهد جميع الحاضرين سحابة بيضاء تظلل الأطفال الثلاثة في مكان الرؤيا كما لاحظوا تضاؤلا شديداً في ضوء الشمس أثناء الرؤيا، وهنا سجد الجميع بخشوع ورهبة واحترام بعد أن طلبت منهم لوسيا ذلك، وطلبت العذراء من الأطفال أن يحضروا إلى المكان نفسه في الثالث عشر من الشهر القادم وان يستمروا في صلاة التسبحة كل يوم من اجل سلام العالم وانتهاء الحرب، ووعدت بأنها ستخبرهم عن حقيقة شخصيتها في أكتوبر القادم وإنها ستصنع معجزة يراها الكل ويؤمن بها، وكررت طلب الصلاة من اجل توبة الخطاة باستخدام الطلبة الآتية " يا يسوع من أجل حبك ومن اجل توبة الخطاة ". وكشفت العذراء عن سر ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء الجزء الأول عبارة عن رؤيا للجحيم، والثاني يختص بروسيا والحرب العالمية الثانية، والثالث لم يُكشف رسمياً حتى هذه اللحظة. وقد كشفت لوسيا عن الجزأين ؛ الأول (رؤيا الجحيم) والثاني (الخاص بروسيا) سنة 1941م. أما الجزء الثالث، أو السر الثالث، فقد حددت له العذراء سنة 1960م: *

*(1) رؤيا الجحيم: *

*



*
*رؤيا الجحيم كما وصفتها لوسيا*​ 

*في هذا الظهور الثالث كشفت العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة في رؤيا مريعة للجحيم كيف يتألم ويعذب الخطاة فيه. وتصف لوسيا تلك الرؤيا الرهيبة كالآتي: " فتحت سيدتنا يديها 000 وخرج منها شعاع من نور، وبدا الشعاع الذي من نور ينفذ إلى الأرض، ورأينا كبحر من نار، ورأينا الشياطين وأرواح في أشكال بشرية مثل الجمر الشفاف المحترق تغوص في تلك النار، وهى سوداء أو برونزي لامع، تطفوا في حريق هائل ثم ترتفع في الهواء بواسطة اللهب الذي يصدر من داخل أنفسهم مع السحب العظيمة للدخان، ثم يسقطون ثانية في كل جانب مثل الشرار في النيران الضخمة بدون وزن أو توازن، بين الصراخ والأنين من الألم واليأس، الذي أفزعنا وجعلنا نرتعد من الخوف (وقد يكون هذا المنظر هو الذي جعلني اصرخ، كما قال الناس انهم سمعوني). وكانت الشياطين مميزة (عن أرواح البشر المدانين) بأشكالها المرعبة والعاصية مثل الحيوانات المخيفة والغير المعروفة، سوداء وشفافة مثل الفحم المحترق. وقد دامت الرؤيا للحظات، وشكراً لأمنا السماوية التي وعدتنا في ظهورها الأول أن تأخذنا إلى السماء. فبدون ذلك الوعد لكنّا قد متنا من الخوف والرعب ".*
*هذه الرؤيا الرهيبة جعلت الأطفال يبكون ويصرخون، حتى أن الجموع الحاضرة سمعت لوسيا وهى تبكى. وهنا قالت لهم العذراء ؛ " ها قد رأيتم الجحيم حيث يذهب الأشرار، فصلوا من أجل إنقاذ آلاف الخطاة الذين يذهبون إلى هناك ومن أجل أن يحل السلام، الحرب (العالمية الأولى) على وشك الانتهاء، ولكن إذا لم يتوقف الناس عن إغضاب الله ستحدث حرب عالمية ثانية أسوأ، وعندما ترون ليلا يضيئه نور مجهول فأعلموا أن هذه هي العلامة التي يعطيها الله لتعلموا أنه على وشك أن يعاقب العالم على جرائمه بالحرب والمجاعات واضطهادات الكنيسة والأب القدوس.*
*(2) ارتداد روسيا واشتعال الحرب العالمية الثانية ثم عودتها ثانية إلى الإيمان: *
*وكان الجزء الثاني، أو السر الثاني، في هذا الظهور هو كشف العذراء وإعلان وإعلانها عن حدوث حرب عالمية ثانية " الحرب (العالمية الأولى) على وشك الانتهاء: ولكن إذا لم يتوقف الناس عن إغضاب الله فستشتعل حرب أسوأ في أيام البابا بيوس الحادي عشر(الحرب العالمية الثانية) وعندما ترون ليلاً يضيئه نور مجهول (حدث هذا النور في سماء أوربا قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية بثلاثة شهور) فأعلموا أن هذه هي العلامة العظيمة التي يعطيها الله دلالة على أنه على وشك أن يعاقب العالم على جرائمه، بالحرب، والمجاعة، وذلك بسبب اضطهاد الكنيسة والأب القدوس " ؛ ثم نبوتها عن تحول روسيا إلى الشيوعية والإلحاد ونشرها للتعاليم الخاطئة في كل العالم " ستنشر روسيا شرورها في كل العالم وتتسبب في حروب كثيرة واضطهادات للكنيسة وسيستشهد الأبرار وسيتألم الأب القدوس وستدخل أمم كثيرة في الإلحاد "، أي تصبح كثير من الأمم ملحدة، " ولكن في أخر الأمر يقوم الأب السماوي باستمالة قلب روسيا إليه وتتحول ثانية (إلى الإيمان) وسينعم العالم كله بفترة سلام 000 وسأسأل من أجل أن تكرس روسيا لقلبي الطاهر 000 وستتحول روسيا وسيكون هناك سلام ".*
*وما أعلنته العذراء وتنبأت به عن روسيا حدث بالتفصيل، وبعد ستة شهور فقط من نبوتها، فقد ارتدت روسيا عن الإيمان في السنة نفسها 1917م بعد سيطرة الشيوعية ومجدت المادية والإلحاد وأسست ديانة جديدة هي " ديانة الإنسان "، وتحولت إلى الإلحاد القاتل والديكتاتورية الاستبدادية وأباحت الإجهاض وقتل المسنين والمرضى المسمى ب " ضربة الرحمة " والإبادة الجماعية لرجال الدين والمؤمنين وأي فئة من الناس وقفت ضد الشيوعية والحزب الشيوعي وما أسموه بالثورة البلشفية، ونشرت هذه الشرور وغيرها في العالم مخلفة وراءها تلالاً من جثث الموتى في أماكن كثيرة، وأبيد ملايين البشر، بل وبعض الأمم بلا رحمة، باسم الفلسفة والأحزاب الشيوعية. وحولت الشيوعية والإلحاد البلشفي عداءها لله إلى قانون وعداءها للدين والعقيدة إلى قتال لا يعرف الرحمة أو اللين فحاربت الدين بكل قوة ودرست الإلحاد في المدارس والجامعات وذلك لمدة سبعين سنة حتى خرجت جميع الأجيال التي تربت على أيدي الشيوعية وهى لا تعرف عن الدين إلا ما كُتب عنه في كتب الإلحاد التي تحاربه وتسخر منه. وكان تدريس الإلحاد إجبارياً وحضور الحصص التي يدرس فيها الإلحاد إجبارياً، وكان طلبة المدارس يقدمون التمثيليات التي تصور رجال الدين بمجموعة من الحمقى والسذج. وتقول إحدى السيدات الرومانيات " يبدو أن كل الناس ضد الله ؛ شبيبة الرواد والمدرسين والناظر ومذيعي الراديو، القطر بأسره. أنه ليس أمراً عادلاً، حتى في ألعابهم في فناء المدرسة لم يكن مسموحاً لهم بالهجوم على أي شخص، ولذلك كان الأمر يبدوا غريباً أن يشن الجميع مثل هذه المعركة المتحمسة ضد شخص (الله) يقولون أنه لا وجود له "، (من وراء سقوط الأسوار ص26).*
*اضطهدت الشيوعية الإلحادية المسيحية بقسوة لا مثيل لها، ويصف ريتشارد ورمبراند، القس الذي قضى أربعة عشر عاماً في سجون الشيوعية وتحت وطأة عذاباتها في رومانيا، والذي يصف تلك العذابات التي عاشها وأكتوي بنارها بنفسه وكان شاهداً عياناً لها في كتابه " العذاب الأحمر " كالأتي: " كان هناك راعى كنيسة يسمى فلورسكو - تعذب هذا الشخص بالمناخس الحديدية المحماة بالنار والسكين أيضاً - وقد ضرب ضرباً مبرحاً - ثم أطلقت في زنزانته الجرذان الجائعة من أنبوبة واسعة فكان لا يستطيع النوم لأنه كان يدافع عن نفسه طول الوقت - فإذا استراح برهة كانت الجرذان تهاجمه.*
*لقد أجبر على الوقوف على قدميه لمدة أسبوعين نهاراً وليلاً - لقد أراد الشيوعيون أن يرغموه لكي يبوح بأسماء أخوته، ولكنه قاوم بإصرار – وفي النهاية أحضروا أبنه ذا الأربعة عشر عاماً وابتدءوا يضربونه بالسوط أمام والده قائلين أنهم سوف يستمرون في ضربه إلى أن يقول الراعي ما يريدونه أن يقول. لقد أصبح الرجل المسكين على وشك الجنون فقد تحمل ذلك على قدر ما استطاع، وعندما لم يستطع أن يتحمل أكثر صاح بابنه قائلاً " يا الكسندر­ - لا بد لي أن أقول ما يريدون - فأنى لا أستطيع أن أحتمل ضربك أكثر من ذلك ". فأجاب الابن " تظلمني يا أبى بأن تجعل لي منك أباً خائناً - فأن قتلوني فسأموت وعلى شفتي الكلمات " الرب يسوع - وموطني ". فاستشاط الشيوعيون غضباً ووقعوا على الولد وضربوه حتى مات وتناثرت دماؤه على حوائط الزنزانة - ومات وهو يشكر الله - ولكن أخانا فلورسكو لم يرجع إلى حالته الطبيعية أبداً بعد ما شاهده بعينيه. *
*لقد قيدوا أيدينا بقيود حديدية لها أسنان داخلية حادة - فإذا كنا في سكون تام فهي لا تؤذينا ولكن عندما ترتجف أجسامنا في الزنزانات الباردة فحينئذ تؤذى تلك الأسنان أيدينا.*
*أن المسيحيين كانوا يعلقون منكسي الرأس بحبال - ويضربون بقسوة فكانت أجسادهم تتأرجح للأمام والخلف تحت وطأة تلك الضربات - وكان المسيحيون يوضعون في صناديق الثلج " زنزانات الثلج " التي كانت باردة جداًُ وكان الثلج والجليد يكسوها من الداخل. وقد القوني أنا في إحداها، وكانت ثيابي خفيفة للغاية - كان أطباء السجن يراقبوننا من خلال فتحة في الصندوق الثلجي حتى إذا لاحظوا أعراض التجمد المميتة، فانهم يعطون تحذيراً - وحينئذ يسرع الحراس لكي يخرجونا من الصناديق الثلجية ويدفئونا - وعندما نكون قد تدفأنا - فأننا نعاد فوراً إلى الصناديق المثلجة لكي نتجمد من جديد. يذوب الثلج ثم يتجمد إلى قرب دقيقة أو أثنين من الموت، ثم يذوب الثلج ثانية، هذه العملية تستمر بدون نهاية.*
*نحن المسيحيين كنا نوضع في صناديق خشبية أوسع قليلاً جدا من حجم أجسامنا مما لا يسمح لنا أن نتحرك وهناك عشرات من المسامير الحادة قد اخترقت كل جانب من الصندوق برؤوسها الحادة مثل حد شفرة الحلاقة 00 إن ما فعله الشيوعيون بالمسيحيين يفوق أي إمكانية للفهم الإنساني 000 أن كاهناً أصبح بعد التعذيب مجنوناً تقريباً - لقد أجبر أن يقدس برازاً وبولاً ادمياً ويعطيها للمسيحيين كعشاء الرب في تلك الحالة 000 (هذا الرجل قال بعد ذلك أن جميع الأوصاف التي في الكتاب عن جهنم والآلام المذكورة في الإلياذة لا تعتبر شئ بالمقارنة مع العذابات التي في السجون الشيوعية " (ص25 - 27). *
*ثم حدثت حروب كثيرة بين الكتلة الشيوعية والدول المضادة لها (خاصة الرأسمالية) وبين الدول المؤيدة لكل معسكر من المعسكرين ؛ الشيوعي والرأسمالي. وأخيراً انهارت الشيوعية في كل دول أوربا الشرقية وروسيا ولم يعد لها تأثير يذكر ضد الدين وانهار الاتحاد السوفيتي وعادت روسيا إلى الإيمان هي وكل الدول التي كانت شيوعية، عدا الصين وكوريا الشمالية وفيتنام وكوبا، وتحولت الأحزاب الشيوعية، أو معظمها، إلى أحزاب سياسية اشتراكية من نوع أخر وأن كانت ما تزال قابلة للتطبيق، وعادت شعوب تلك البلاد إلى الإيمان بكل قوة، ففي 25/2 /1990 تحررت رومانيا من الشيوعية وامتلأت الكنائس بالمؤمنين الذين يعبدون الله بكل حرارة وخشوع، وفي أول مايو 1990م قام كاهنان برفع صليب يبلغ ارتفاعه ثمانية أقدام في الميدان الأحمر بموسكو وغطت صورة السيد المسيح بريق اللوحة العملاقة التي تصور وجوه كارل ماركس وفريدريك انجلز وفلاديمير لينين التي كانت تشكل خلفية المنصة المقامة في الميدان الأحمر وهتف أحد الكاهنين " المسيح قام " وبعد ذلك بشهور قليلة تفكك الاتحاد السوفيتي وازدهرت الكنيسة في روسيا، وفي كل الدول آلتي كانت شيوعية، وتمت نبؤه العذراء، كما تم أيضاً قول السيد المسيح " على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ".*
*(3) السر الذي لم يكشف رسمياً بعد: *
*في يوليو/أغسطس 1941م وفي الذكرى الثالثة أعلنت الأخت لوسي، لوسيا، للمرة الأولى، أن السر الذي كشفته العذراء في ظهورها الثالث في فاتيما ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء وأعلنت الجزأين الأول والثاني، كما شرحنا أعلاه، وقالت أنه غير مسموح لها أن تكشف عن الجزء الثالث وأنه يجب أن يبقى هكذا إلى سنة 1960م. ولما مرضت سنة 1943م خشي الأسقف دا سيلفا (da Silva) أسقف ليريا/فاتيما أن تموت دون أن تكشف عن بقية سر فاتيما وطلب منها، بناء على نصيحة صديقه ومستشاره كانون جالامبا Canon Galamba))، أن تكتب السر في وثيقة وتضعه في ظرف يغلق بالشمع الأحمر وأن لا يفتح إلا في حينه، سنة 1960م، وبعد محاولات عديدة من الأسقف في حثها على الكتابة، ومحاولات عديدة من لوسيا للكتابة ظهرت لها العذراء في 2 يناير1944 وطلبت منها الكتابة، فكتبت الجزء الثالث من السر ووضعته في ظرف وسلمته للأسقف فيريرا (Ferreira) رئيس أساقفة جورزا (Gurza) والذي سلمه بدوره للأسقف دا سيلفا والذي حاول تسليمه للسلطات الدينية في روما فرفضت، وعند موته تسلمه الكاردينال سيرجيرا (Serejera) بطريرك لشبونة. وفي سنه 1957م وضع الظرف في روما بناء على طلب المكتب المقدس، ثم وضع في مكتب البابا بيوس الثاني عشر وقرأه بعد ذلك البابا يوحنا الثالث عشر ولكن لم يكشف عما جاء فيه، وفكر البابا يوحنا بولس الأول أن يكشف عن ما جاء فيه سنة 1977م ولكنه مات دون أن يتمكن من ذلك. وأثناء زيارته لفاتيما في13 مايو 1982م طلب البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ترجمه الوثيقة من البرتغالية لكي يقرأها، وبعد القراءة فضل تأجيل إعلان محتواها. ثم قرأ الوثيقة الكاردينال راتزنجر (Ratzinger) وأعلن ذلك لأحد الصحفيين الإيطاليين وكتب عنه في مناسبتين، في نوفمبر 1984م / ويونيو 1985م وألمح إلى محتواه. *
*ولا تزال الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، حتى اليوم، رافضة لإعلان مضمون السر بصفة رسمية وإن كان جوهره ومحتواه قد أعلن بصورة غير رسمية، وذلك في كتابات الأخت لوسيى، لوسيا، نفسها، وكتابات الراهب الأخ ميشيل من دير الثالوث الأقدس، والذي كتب عنه بعد أربع سنوات من الدراسة والبحث، والأب الونسوا (Alonso) الذي كان أميناً لأرشيف فاتيما مدة 16 سنة، وأقوال الكاردينال راتزنجر، والدراسة التي قام بها جون كولورافي (Jhon Collorafi)، وذلك إلى جانب أقوال البابا جون بول الثاني، بابا الفاتيكان الحالي. وتتلخص أقوالهم كالآتي: *
*ا - يتركز السر فيما سبق أن أعلن في العهد الجديد، خاصة الإنجيل وسفر الرؤيا، عن الارتداد، خاصة في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وعمل ضد المسيح والحروب الروحية الشيطانية التي تشنها القوات الشيطانية لنشر البدع والضلالات والارتباك بين رجالها.*
*2 - التحذير من عقاب مريع، أشد ضررا وخطورة من الطوفان، سيقع على العالم إذا استمرت البشرية في عصيانها لله. فستسقط نار من السماء وتهلك جزء من البشرية، وتغمر المحيطات بمياهها جزءاً كبيراً من مساحة الأرض وتهلك جزء من البشرية.*
*3 - كما يتلخص جوهر السر فيما أعلن بعد ذلك في ظهورات العذراء الأخرى،خاصة ظهورها في اكيتا في اليابان والذي تكلمت فيه عن سقوط بعض رجال الدين في الكنيسة الكاثوليك في البدع والضلالات.*

*



*​ 
*مذكرات الأخت لوسى أو لوسيا*​ 


*وتقول الأخت لوسي، لوسيا، في مذكراتها " رسالتي هي أن أوضح لكل أحد الخطر الوشيك الذي نفقد فيه أرواحنا كل الأبدية إذا بقينا في الخطية 000 "، ويقول الكاردينال راتزنجر " أنه (السر) دعوة جذرية للتحول (عن الإيمان الحقيقي) 000 والخطر الحقيقي الذي يهدد الإيمان وحياة المسيحي، والعالم. وتأكيداً لأهمية الأزمنة الأخيرة ". ثم يؤكد أن ذلك هو ما سبق أن أعلن في الكتاب المقدس، وهو نفس ما تكرر في ظهورات العذراء الأخرى، خاصة في اكيتا باليابان، ويقول أن ظهورات العذراء هي تحذير من عقاب مريع سيأتي على جزء كبير من الجنس البشرى إذا لم تتب البشرية، مؤكداً لقول السيد المسيح " أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون " (لو3: 13). والتحذير الرهيب جاء في أكيتا يقول " إذا لم يتب الناس ويصلحون حياتهم سيوقع الأب عقاب رهيب على كل العالم، وسيكون أشد خطورة من الطوفان 000 نار ستسقط من السماء وستهلك جزءاً كبيراً من البشرية 000 ". ولكن يمكن تجنب العقاب إذا قام عدد كبير من الأساقفة والكهنة بالمناداة برسالة التوبة، وأذ تنبه الأمناء لدعوتهم، أنه ليست هناك حاجة للهستيريا (الخوف المبالغ فيه) والفزع ولكن لا يوجد سبب للرضا بما نحن فيه. ويعلق الأب الونسو، رئيس أرشيف فاتيما، بعد أن سأل الأخت لوسى، لوسيا، في أمور كثيرة ويقول أن ذلك يعنى بمنتهى الوضوح ضعف في الإيمان، أي أزمة في الإيمان، تختص بالعقائد التي ستصبح غامضة أو تفقد جوهرها في كثير من الأمم. ثم يركز على ما يسميه نزاع داخلي عند الكاثوليك وضعفات كهنتهم ووجود هذه الضعفات، التي يسميها هو نقائص، حتى بين أعلى الدرجات الكهنوتية الكاثوليكية 000 ثم يتحدث عن بعض من يسمون بعلماء اللاهوت الذين ينكرون لاهوت المسيح، وأبوة الله، والثالوث الأقدس.*

*ويقول تقرير للكنيسة الكاثوليكية تحت عنوان " كنيسة في أزمة ": " لقد شهد تأثير الكنيسة وسلطانها منذ انتهاء مؤتمر الفاتيكان الثاني في بداية الستينات انحداراً لم يُرى منذ اكثر من 1800 سنة! ويعتقد كثيرون من علماء اللاهوت والمسؤولين في فاتيما الآن أن هذه الأزمة في الإيمان الكاثوليكي هي موضوع السر الثالث لفاتيما والذي لم يعلن بعد والذي يحتوى على إجابة السماء لانتشار التشويش والارتباك داخل الكنيسة ". ويضيف الراهب الأخ (الفري) ميشيل تحت عنوان " السر الثالث لفاتيما والهرطقة في الكنيسة " ؛ " ندخل في أحد أكثر المداخل آلاماً لسر فاتيما، فالسر يتنبأ حقاً عن ضلال بعض رجال الدين (الكاثوليك)، ويتنبأ عن عدد من الأرواح المكرسة سيسقطون في التجربة 000 ويخدم البعض العدو بأفكارهم اللاهوتية ويضعفوا وحدة الكنيسة وإيمانها "، ثم يتكلم عن التردي في الإباحية واللاأخلاقية والتهاون في الإيمان والاستهتار بالعقيدة ويضيف نحن رجال الدين الكاثوليك نتهاون في بعض الأماكن ويسمح بعض الكهنة بأغاني تدنس الأقداس 00 الخ*
*أما لوسيا، أو الأخت لوسى، فتحذر من اكتساح الموجة الشيطانية للعالم وتقول " أنه لأمر محزن أن يترك أناس كثيرون أنفسهم لتسيطر عليها الموجة الشيطانية آلتي تكتسح العالم! ويغمضون أعينهم للدرجة التي يصبحون فيها غير قادرين على رؤية الخطأ، وغلطتهم الرئيسية هي انهم تركوا الصلاة 00 ". وتعتبر أن أكثر أجزاء سر فاتيما حزناً هو أن كثيرا من الأرواح المكرسة تسقط في ضلال إبليس " انه لأمر محزن أن نرى مثل هذا الارتباك العظيم، وأن نرى أشخاصاً كثيرين إدخال الشر في زي الخير، وبدأ العميان يقودون الآخرين كما يخبرنا الرب في الإنجيل..." وتؤكد لوسيا أن " العذراء تعرف أن أوقات الضلالات الشيطانية لابد أن تأتى " إذا لم يرجع الناس إلى الله.*
*وتقول في رسالة لها للأب اجوستينو فونتيس في 22 مايو 1958م " 00 أخبر كل أحد أن سيدتنا أخبرتني مرات كثيرة: أن أمم كثيرة ستختفي من على وجه الأرض. وسُتستخدم أمم لا إله لها لتكون أداة الله المختارة لعقاب البشرية إذا لم نتب 000 وسيبدأ الشيطان معركته الحاسمة ضد سيدتنا لأن ما يحزن قلب مريم الطاهر ويسوع هو سقوط أرواح الأتقياء والكهنة. فالشيطان يعلم أن المتدينين والكهنة يهملون دعوتهم ويجرون أرواح عديدة إلى الجحيم 000 الشرير يبذل أقصى ما في وسعه لكي يحاصرنا ويبعدنا عن الصلاة. ويجب أن ننقذ أنفسنا أو ندان ". " وقالت سيدتنا بوضوح " نحن نقترب من نهاية الأيام " وكررت ذلك لي ثلاث مرات. فقد أكدت أولاً، أن الشرير قد أعطى المعركة الحاسمة الذي سيخرج منهما منتصراً أو منهزماً: ونحن إما نكون مع الله أو مع الشرير 000 وفي المرة الثالثة أخبرتني أن: " أنها تقدم لنا بخشية الملاذ الأخير 000 العذراء شخصياً في ظهوراتها العديدة، ودموعها، ورسائل التبصير آلتي أرسلتها في كل أجزاء العالم ". وتستمر سيدتنا تقول " أنه إذا لم نستمع لها واستمرينا في الخطأ، فلن يُغفر لنا أبداً ". *
*وفي أجابته على سؤال وجه إليه، من بعض الزوار في كاتدرائية ميدان فولدا (Fulda) في ألمانيا الغربية، في نوفمبر 1980م، يقول " لماذا لم ينشر السر الثالث سنة 1960 م كما طلبت سيدة فاتيما؟ "، قال البابا جون بول لأنه لو كشف عن " ثقل مضمونة " فسيؤدى ذلك لعداء جزء من " القوى الشيوعية العالمية "، آي الاتحاد السوفيتي، ولذلك فقد رأى الفاتيكان أنه من الأفضل أن يؤجل النشر" بسبب الدبلوماسية "، ثم المح إلى جزء من الرسالة قائلاً " حيث يقال أن المحيطات ستغمر كلية أجزاء معينة من الأرض، ومن لحظة إلى لحظة سيباد ملايين من الناس ". وقال أيضاً " يجب علينا أن نكون مستعدين لتحمل الآلام، فقبل أن يمر وقت طويل، ستقع تجارب عظيمة تتطلب منا أن أضحى حتى بأنفسنا 000 من أجل المسيح. فبصلاتكم وصلاتي مازال في الإمكان التقليل من هذه التجارب، ولكن لم يعد في الإمكان تجنبها، لأنه في هذه المسالة فقط يمكن أن تتجدد الكنيسة بفاعلية. وكما تم تجديد الكنيسة مرات كثيرة بالدم، فلن يكون التجديد مختلقاً هذه المرة ".*
*على أية حال، يقول العلماء الكاثوليك، أننا نعيش حاليا، هذه الأيام ومنذ سنة 1960م، في نبوات السر الثالث وتحقيقها ولم نصل بعد إلى ختامها، لماذا؟ لأن روسيا، كما يقولون، لم تكرس قلبها بعد للعذراء والذي لابد أن يحدث يوماً ما. وقالت الأخت لوسى، لوسيا، أنة حتى بعدما حدث في 25 مارس 1984م لم تتحول روسيا بعد والعالم لم يدخل مرحلة السلام بعد، فالشيوعية ما تزال موجودة في روسيا كقوة سياسية قابلة للتطبيق وموجودة بصفة أساسية وكأيديولوجية سائدة في الصين وكوريا الشمالية وفيتنام وكوبا، لذا لم نصل بعد إلى نهاية النبوة. فلدينا إذا نقطة بداية للنبوة هي 1960م، كما قالت الأخت لوسى، لوسيا، للكاردينال أوتافيانى (Ottaviani) " في سنة 1960 ستظهر الرسالة أكثر وضوحاً "، كما قالت أيضاً " العقوبات التي أنبأت بها سيدتنا في السر الثالث بدأت تواً ". ونحن متأكدون، يقول العلماء الكاثوليك، أننا في الزمن الحاضر نعيش نبوات السر الثالث ونشاهد الأحداث التي أعلنت عنها العذراء القديسة مريم.*

*4 - الظهور الرابع للعذراء (19 أغسطس 1917م)*
*في ميعاد الظهور الرابع، في يوم 13/8/1917م، تجمع في مكان الظهور18,000 (ثمانية عشر آلف شخص) وأخذوا في الترنيم والصلاة والتسبيح، ولكن الأطفال لم يحضروا في الميعاد لأن حاكم المنطقة حبسهم في المركز بالقوة، ولما علمت الجموع بذلك هاجوا وقرروا التظاهر أمام مركز الحكومة. وهنا سمع الجميع دوى الرعد وازدانت السماء ببريق لامع، فتضاءل نور الشمس، ومال لون الجو إلى الاصفرار، وتكونت سحابة بيضاء جميلة فوق شجرة السنديان الصغيرة ثم ارتفعت ثم تلاشت، فذهل الجميع وعادوا إلى منازلهم وهم يتحدثون عما شاهدوه بفرح ونشوة.*
*وفي 19 أغسطس ظهرت العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة في مكان آخر يسمى فالينبوس واستنكرت ما فعله الحاكم معهم وقالت لهم " أريدكم أن تستمروا في الذهاب إلى كوفا دا أريا في الثالث عشر من الشهر وأن تواصلوا الصلاة بالتسبحة كل يوم، وفي الشهر الأخير سأعمل معجزة تجعل الكل يؤمن ". ولما سألتها لوسيا " ماذا نعمل بالنقود التي يتركها الناس؟ " قالت لها " اصنعي خطابين، احملي أنت وجاسنتا وبنتان أخريان يرتديان ملابس بيضاء، أحدهما، والآخر يحمله فرانسيسكو وثلاثة أولاد آُخر، وتستخدم النقود في الاحتفال بسيدة التسبحة وما يتبقى بعد ذلك يساعد في بناء كنيسة في هذا المكان ". وطلبت منها لوسيا أن تشفي بعض الناس المرضى، فقالت لها " نعم، سأشفي بعضهم خلال العام ". *
*وقبل أن تذهب قالت لهم " صلوا، صلوا كثيراً... من أجل الخطاة: لأن أرواح كثيرة تذهب إلى الجحيم لأنه لا يوجد من... يصلى من أجلهم ". *

*5 - الظهور الخامس للعذراء (13 سبتمبر 1917م)*
*توجه إلى بلدة فاتيما، في يوم 13/9/1917م اكثر من 30,000 (ثلاثين ألف) شخص، وسجدوا جميعا في الوادي للصلاة بكل خشوع بعد أن طلبت منهم لوسيا ذلك، وفي الوقت المعين بدأت الشمس تفقد بهاءها ومال لون الجو إلى الاصفرار لذهبي، وشاهد أكثر الحاضرين كرة من نور تسير بعظمة وجلال من الشرق إلى الغرب في الفضاء وظللت سحابة بيضاء شجرة السنديان والأطفال الثلاثة، ولاحظ الجمع كله أن لوسيا كانت تتحدث بصوت مرتفع مع شخص غير منظور، مع العذراء التي كان الأطفال يرونها ولا يراها الجموع. وكررت العذراء طلب الصلاة بالتسبحة " استمروا في الصلاة بالتسبحة لكي انتهى الحرب، في أكتوبر سيأتي ربنا 000 وسيظهر القديس يوسف مع الطفل يسوع ليبارك العالم. الله راضى عن تضحياتكم 000 ".*
*ولما سألتها لوسيا عن شفاء بعض الناس، قالت لها " نعم، سأشفي البعض ولكن الباقين لن يشفوا لأن السيد المسيح غير راض عنهم "، ثم أكدت على المعجزة التي ستحدث في أكتوبر. *

*6 - الظهور السادس (13 أكتوبر 1017م)*
*{ المعجزة الكبرى 000 معجزة الشمس }*

*



*
*صورة فوتوغرافية للجموع الغفيرة التي هطلت عليهم الأمطار*​ 

*بسبب وعد العذراء بعمل معجزة كبرى في الظهور السادس والأخير معجزة يراها كل أحد ويؤمن بها، في فاتيما، وانتشار الخبر في جميع البلاد أجتمع في الوقت المحدد والمكان المحدد 70,000 (سبعون ألف شخص) من كل البلاد والفئات والأعمار والأديان والثقافات ورجال الصحافة والأعلام. في ذلك اليوم أشرقت الشمس ولكن غطتها سحابة مظلمة منذرة بعاصفة شديدة، وفي الساعة العاشرة صباحاً سقطت الأمطار بغزارة شديدة وكانت الريح شديدة وعاصفة، وعند الظهر وفي الوقت المعتاد لظهور العذراء لم يحدث شئ مما جعل أهالي الأطفال يخشون عليهم من غضب الجموع الحاضرة لو حدث لهم خيبة أمل ولم تحدث المعجزة الموعودة، واقترح كاهن البلدة على الأطفال أن يغادروا المكان ولكن الأطفال الثلاثة أصروا على البقاء، وفي اللحظة التي حاول فيها الكاهن أن يدفعهم دفعاً للذهاب إلى منازلهم. وقد رأت لوسيا الوميض الذي كان يسبق دائماً ظهور العذراء. وفي تلك اللحظة توقف المطر بصورة عجيبة ومفاجئة وأشرقت الشمس وصرخت لوسيا " ها هي تأتى "، وهنا شاهدت الجموع، على ثلاث دفعات متتالية، سحابة بيضاء تظلل الأطفال الثلاثة طوال مدة الظهور الذي أستمر من 12 إلى 13 دقيقة. وأبلغت العذراء لوسيا أنه يجب أن يبنى للعذراء كنيسة في مكان الظهور تكريما لها وأن يصلى المؤمنون التسبحة باستمرار، كما أبلغتها أن الحرب العالمية الأولى على وشك الانتهاء وأن الجنود سيعودون إلى منازلهم حالاً. ووعدتها بشفاء بعض المرضى التي طلبت من العذراء شفاءهم، أما البعض الآخر فعليهم أن يتوبوا ويصلحوا طرقهم أولا، وطلبت من لوسيا أن تصلى من أجلهم. وعند مغادرة العذراء بسطت يداها فخرج منها فيضان من النور، وعندما كانت صاعدة إلى السماء اتجهت نحو الشمس فأضاء النور الخارج من يديها الشمس نفسها وفجأة انطلق من وسط الجموع صرخة اندهاش مروعة فقد صارت الشمس باهته مثل القمر وعلى يسار الشمس رأى الأطفال القديس يوسف يمسك في يده اليسرى الطفل يسوع، ثم رفع القديس يوسف يده اليمنى مع الطفل يسوع ورسما علامة الصليب ثلاث مرات على الجموع، ولكن الجموع لم ترى سوى إخفاق الشمس. وفي نفس اللحظة ظهرت العذراء على يمين الشمس في هيئة سامية مجيدة وترتدى رداء ازرق وأبيض ورأت لوسيا السيد المسيح في زي أحمر كالفادي الإلهي وهو يبارك الجموع، ثم ظهرت العذراء بين السيد المسيح والقديس يوسف في ثوب أرجواني، ثم ظهرت ثانية للوسيا في ثوب بنى بسيط.*

*كرة من نار وأنوار مبهرة *

*



*
*رسم لمعجزة الشمس كما رسمه أحد شهود العيان*​ 

*وفي الوقت الذي كان الأطفال يشاهدون فيه هذه الرؤى السمائية كانت الجموع على الجانب الآخر مأخوذة ومشدوهة بمنظر مدهش ومروع يحدث في السماء، فقد امتنع المطر فجأة، كما بينا أعلاه، وانقشعت الغيوم ووضحت الشمس بيضاء مثل كرة نارية بلون الفضة يمكن التحديق فيها بدون أذى حتى إن أحد الحاضرين صاح قائلاً " يمكنا أن نحدق في الشمس بسهولة أنها لا تؤذى (العين) على الإطلاق. ثم دارت الشمس مندفعة كعجلة من نار حول نفسها مترنحة، ومثل كشاف جبار، كانت ترسل في جميع الأنحاء أنوارا خيالية مبهرة حمراء وخضراء ومن كل لون فوق السحب وفوق لون فوق السحب وفوق الجماهير المحتشدة. فوقف الناس في سكون وصمت مهيب يحملقون في الشمس. ثم توقفت الشمس عن إرسال أنوارها فجأة وبدأت تدور ثانية وكأنها " ترقص " ثم توقفت، وتكرر ذلك مرة ثالثة حتى بدا وكأنها تفقد السيطرة على نفسها، ثم اندفعت مثل كرة نارية كبيرة نحو الأرض وبدا وكأنها ستسقط على الناس فذعرت الجموع وامتلأت قلوبهم بالرعب وظنوا أنها نهاية العالم وانهم مائتين لا محالة فصرخوا في رعب وطلب بعضهم الرحمة*
*وتاب البعض نادما على ما فعل من خطايا، واعترفت إحدى السيدات بخطاياها علانية. وتوقف الشمس فجأة وعادت لمكانها في السماء. وعندما انتهت المعجزة وجد الناس،سواء الذين كانوا في مكان الظهور أو الذين كانوا في القرى المحيطة، أن كل شئ جف فجأة من مياه الأمطار الغزيرة التي هطلت قبل حدوث المعجزة مباشرة *

*7 - الصحافة والظهور *
*



*
*



*​ 

*صورتان للجريدتين تنشران أخبار الظهور*​ 




*كان هناك في ذلك الوقت في البرتغال صحيفتان شهيرتان هما (الأخبار اليومية Daily News) و (القرن O Secule) وكانتا ضد الدين دائماً ولما حدثت الظهورات قامت كلتاهما بتسجيل معجزة الشمس بالتفصيل كما سجلت الكثير من أقوال شهود العيان، فجاء في جريدة القرن ما نصه " صار للسماء شكل رمادي لؤلئي خفيف وشفاف غريب ملأ الطبيعة الكئيبة 000 وبدت الشمس محتجبة بضباب شفاف ليمكننا من النظر فيها بدون صعوبة، وبدأ اللون الرمادي الشفاف الصفحة الأولى من جريدة القرن الصادرة في يتغير كما إلى قرص فضي ونما حتى أخترق 15 أكتوبر 1917م وتروى خبر المعجزة السحاب، وظلت الشمس مغلفة بنفس الضوء الرمادي الشفاف، ثم شوهدت وهى تدور وتتلوى داخل دائرة السحاب المتقلص، وصرخ الناس بصوت واحد وخر آلاف البشر الذين أرتفع إيمانهم إلى السماء وسجدوا على ركبهم على الأرض الطينية. ثم صار النور ازرق خفيف ينشر أشعته على الكرة الهائلة كما لو أنه يسطع من خلال زجاجملون لكاتدرائية عظيمة، ثم خفت اللون الأزرق واختفي وبدا وكأنه ينفذ من خلال زجاج ملون بالأصفر، وبدأت البقع الصفراء تسقط على الأرض " وبعدما ذكرت هذا قالت " وكان كل الناس يبكون ويصلون برؤوس عارية مأخوذين بعظمة المعجزة التي كانت متوقعة ". ويسجل أحد شهود العيان " لقد كانت (الشمس) مثل كرة ثلجية تدور حول نفسها ثم بدت وكأنها تسقط متعرجة مهددة بالسقوط على الأرض فتملكني الرعب وجريت لأخفي نفسي وسط الناس، وكان الجميع يبكون متوقعين نهاية العالم بين لحظة وأخرى. وكان يقف بالقرب منا شخص غير مؤمن، بلا دين، وقد قضى الصباح في السخرية من الذين قاموا برحلة طويلة إلى فاتيما للتسلية، ونظرت إليه وكان واقفا مصعوقاً متحيراً وعينيه مثبتتين على الشمس، ثم وجدته يرتعش من رأسه إلى قدميه ورفع يديه إلى السماء وسقط على ركبتيه في الحال صائحاً " Nossa Senhora! nossa Senhora! " سيدتي! سيدتي! ". وأثناء تلك الدقائق الطويلة للظاهرة الشمسية انعكس علينا كل ألوان الطيف، فعندما نظر الواحد للآخر بدا واحد ازرق وآخر أصفر وآخر قرمزي 000 كل هذه الظواهر الغريبة زادت من رعب الجموع. وبعد حوالي عشر دقائق عادت الشمس لمكانها بنفس الطريقة التي نزلت بها.*

*8 - موقف الكنيسة من الظهور *
*كانت ظهورات العذراء في فاتيما، خاصة من الثاني إلى السادس، محددة سابقاً، كما كانت معجزة الشمس معلنة سابقاً من العذراء ووقتها محدد سابقاً وبدقة، ونتيجة لذلك فقد حضر الظهور العديد من رجال الدين وشاهدوه وشهدوا له، ومن هؤلاء الأب مانيترا (Joao Gomes Manitra) الذي جاء في شهادته عما شاهده " ولدهشتي نظرت إلى الناس فوجدتهم في ألوان مختلفة 00 أصفر وأبيض وأزرق، وفي نفس الوقت نظرت الشمس تهبط في شكل لولبي بسرعة عظيمة 000 وفي الحال اعتقدت أنى سأموت! فسجدت على بعض الأحجار ورفعت يدي والتمست أن الله أن يغفر لي كل خطأ ارتكبته.. ".*
*وبرغم مشاهدة العديد من رجال الدين للظهور وشهادتهم له ومع ذلك فقد استمرت الكنيسة في بحث الظاهرة ودراستها لمدة ثلاث عشرة سنه، وفي 13اكتوبر1930م أعلن أسقف ليريا (Leiria) أن ظهور العذراء في سماء بلدة فاتيما هو أمر محقق وعلامة إلهية جديرة بالإيمان.*

*9 - موقف الملحدين من الظهور *


*



*​ 




*



*​ 




*صورتان فوتوغرافيتان للجموع التي شاهدت الظهورات*​ 




*لم يصدق الملحدون، كالعادة، قصة الظهورات السمائية للعذراء، لأنهم لا يؤمنون أصلاً بوجود الله، كما لم يصدقها أيضا غير المؤمنين لعدم إيمانهم بالمسيحية ولاعتقادهم أن عصر المعجزات قد انتهى، ولكن عددا كبيراً منهم حضر إلى مكان الظهور نتيجة لإعلان العذراء عن معجزة الشمس قبل حدوثها وتحديد تاريخ حدوثها بدقة، وذلك من باب الفضول أو ليسخروا من المؤمنين أو لأي سبب آخر. وبعد مشاهدتهم لمعجزة الشمس ودراستها دراسة علمية منطقية أمنوا بحقيقة الظهورات وشهدوا لها. وفيما يلي الأسباب العلمية التي تؤكد حقيقة الظهور والمعجزة: *
*1 - إعلان الأطفال لزمان ومكان معجزة الشمس مقدما، كما أعلنت لهم العذراء.*
*2 - ظهور نور قوى غير مألوف كان يُرى على مدى اكثر من عشرين ميلً مثل عجلات الألعاب النارية يرسل إشعاعات عظيمة من الضوء الملون.*
*3 - مشاهدة عشرات الألوف من الناس لكرة النار وهى تهبط عموديا على الأرض في شكل لولبي حتى ظنوا أنها نهاية العالم.*
*4 - توقف كرة النار العظيمة عندما كانت على وشك أن تحطم الأرض وعودتها ثانية إلى السماء. هذه الكرة جاءت من مكان الشمس وعادت لموقع الشمس، ولذلك فقد أعتقد كل من شاهدها أنها الشمس.*
*5 - الجفاف المفاجئ لقمة الجبل الذي كان قد ابتل وغمرته الأمطار لساعات طويلة فقد جفت الأرض وملابس الناس بشكل فجائي أثناء المعجزة. *
*7 - مشاهدة عشرات الألوف من الناس العاديين والعلماء والملحدين وغير المؤمنين، من كل الأعمار والطبقات والديانات والثقافات على امتداد مساحة 600 ميل مربع، وشاهدها أيضا كثيرون في أماكن أخرى بعيدة عن موقع الظهور. *

*تحقق نبوّة العذراء في حياة الثلاثة الذين ظهرت لهم *

*



*​ 

*وقد تحققت نبوّة العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة الذين ظهرت لهم فقد توفى فرانشيسكو بعد أن تناول للمرة الأولى حسب الطقس الكاثوليكي في يوم 4 إبريل سنة 1919م، ثم توفت جاسنتا في 20 فبراير سنة 1920م ودفن الاثنان في فاتيما وفيما بعد نقلوهما إلى باسيليكا (كاتدرائية – هي التي في الصورة المجاورة) بينت مخصوص في كوفا دي إريا، ووضعت عليها صورتيهما.*
*أما لوسيا فهي ما تزال حية، حسب وعد العذراء لها، حتى اليوم.*
*وقد نشرت لها ال BBC News الصورة التالية مع قداسة البابا جون بول الثاني في 12 مايو سنة 2000م ولم نقرأ أخبار بعد عن انتقالها من هذا العالم في الثلاثة أعوام الماضية.*

*



*​ 
*http: //news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/745916.stm*


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

*انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*تعهدت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بنشر سرّفاطمة ولكن بعد مرور تاريخ معين.*
* لقد مضي 88 عاماً على هذه الظهورات*
* -1) من بعد البابا بيوس السادس*
* توالى أثنا عشر بابا على رئاسة الكنيسة. وكان*
* البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني هو الثاني عشر*

* - 2) البابا الذي سلفه، وهو الحادي عشر، يُدعى البابا يوحنا بولس الأول لم تدم*
* حبريته سوى وقت قصير جدا توفي بعد شهر واحد من انتخابه (ينتخب الحبر*
* الأعظم مدي الحياة*
* -3 )مدة رئاسة البابا الثاني عشر الذي خلفه كانت طويلة:*
* فقد دامت حبرية البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني 27 عاما، من 1978 إلى 2005.*
* وهي أطول ثالث رئاسة في التاريخ طبقاً للنبوءة فأن خليفة يوحنا بولس الثاني*
* سيجري ثورة في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية..*
* سمحت الكنيسة بالكشف عن السر الثالث لسيدة فاطمة…الأسرار الثلاثة إنما هي سر واحد،*
* أعطي في رسالة إبان شهر يوليو من سنة 1917 حيث طلبت السيدة العذراء عدم البوح بها.*
* جاءت الرسالة في ثلاثة أجزاء: السر الأول هو عبارة عن صورة للجحيم….*
* السر الثاني يُظهر كيفية خلاص النفوس من الجحيم وكيفية الحصول على السلام.*
* هذا الجزء يخص روسيا ..بينما يأتي السر الثالث في قالب قابل للعديد من الشروحات والتآويل.*
* قد سمحت الكنيسة بكشف جزء من سر فاطمة للمؤمنين. ظهرت مريم ام يسوع ، لثلاثة*
* أطفال (صبي وبنتان هم: لوسياد و سسنطوس و لأبناء عمها جاسينطا و فرانسيسكو مارطو*
* في مدينة فاطمة بالبرتغال) عام 1917. هذا وقد اثبتت وقوع هذه الأحداث غير العادية أمام*
* عشرات الآلاف من الشهود. واحدة من البنات وهي لوسيا .. كانت لاتزال على قيد الحياة حتى*
* وقت قريب؛ تعيش في أحدي أديرة أوروبا. سلمت الأخت لوسيا الرسالة الاولى الى البابا*
* بيوس الثاني عشر ، وكان يرتعش عند نهاية قرأتها، ولكنه حجب سرية مضمون الرسالة عن*
* عامة الشعب. و عندما قرأها البابا يوحنا الثالث والعشرين صار أيضاً يرتجف. لقد*
* أخفى الاثنان سر هذه الرسالة لعلمهما أن شأن كشفه يسبب حالة من الهلع و الياءس العالمي.*
* حاليا كُشف عن آخر جزء من الرسالة،ليس الغرض من ذلك الذعر، ولكن علينا المعرفة لإِعداد*
* نفوسنا …قالت العذراء للوسيا :ابنتي، لقد أوضحتُ للعالم ما سيحدث في السنوات*
* 1950-2001فالبشرية لم تعد تمارس وصايا الله الواجب حفظها، إن الشيطان يتحكم بالعالم،*
* ويبذُر الكراهية والخلاف في كل مكان. أنتجت البشرية أسلحة فتاكة، استعمالها قد يدمر الكُرة*
* الأرضية في دقائق قليلة، ستدمر نصف البشرية بطريقة فظيعة، وستبدأ الحرب ضد روما،*
* وسيكون هناك صراعات بين السلك الكهنوتي.سيضرب الله العالم بمختلف أنواع الأعراض والظواهر*
* الطبيعية، مثل الدخان والبرد والصقيع، والمياه، والحرائق، والفيضانات،*
* والزلازل، وسوء الأحوال الجوية، والكوارث الرهيبة للغاية ,فصول الشتاء الباردة، كل هذا*
* سيحدث على أي حال حوالي سنة 2000. نتجه تدريجاً نحو نهاية الأرض ونقول لمن لا يريد أن يؤمن،*
* إِن الوقت حان الآن لنرى ، لنستمع ونصدق حديث الأم المقدسة التي تخاطب البشرية وهي تقول:*
* مارسوا الصدقة و الصدق وأعمال الخير مع القريب المحتاج؛ مع أُولئك الذين لا يحبون بعضهم*
* البعض كما أحبهم ابني، فبعضهم سيبقا حياً، ولكنهم سيتمنُّون الموت، ملايين من هؤلاء سيفقدون الحياة*
* في بضع ثوان. أن أنواع العقوبات المعدة للأرض لا يمكن تصورها، وسوف يذوقونها دون شك. ربنا سوف*
* يعاقب بشدة كل من لا يؤمن به، لاسيما الذين يرفضوه؛ومن ليس لديهم الوقت له. أنادي وأدعو جميع من يلجوْن*
* إلى ابني يسوع المسيح، فأن الله هو المساعد لهذا العالم، لكن من لا يشهد بإخلاص وولاء، فان له عذاب أليم."*
* وافق البابا بولس السادس للأب أغسطينوس الذي يقيم في مدينة فاطمة علي زيارة  الراهبة لوسيا، حيث أنها كانت متحصنة في دير، فلا يحق لها أن تغادره ولا  أن تتلقى الزيارات. وقال الأب أغسطينوس أنها استقبلته بقلب حزين وخاطر كسير  قائلة :"أبتي، أن سيدتنا العذراء حزينة جداً لعدم الاهتمام بنبوءة عام  1917؛ كما يجب على الصالحين السير في الطريق الضيق بينما يسير الضالين في  طريق واسع وسهل يؤدي بهم مباشرة إلى*
* دمارهم الذَري، صدقني يا أبتِ، إن العقاب سيكون عن قريب، أرواح كثيرة علي  حافة الهلاك، أمم عديدة سوف تختفي عن وجه الأرض. ولكن بالرغم من كل ذلك،  إِّذا التجأ الناس للصلاة والتأمل وإتمام الصالحات، فإنه من*
* الممكن إنقاذ العالم. بخلاف ذلك، إن استمر الناس في مرضهم، فسوف يهلك العالم البشري إلى الأبد.*
* لقد حان وقت نشر رسالة سيدتنا العذراء مريم على جميع معارفنا ،أصدقائنا، وأصدقائهم، وللعالم أجمع.*
* لقد حان وقت الصلاة لنرفع أرواحنا، مستغفرين الله، فنحن على ما يقرب من  دقيقة واحدة من اليوم الأخير والكوارث تقترب، ولهذا السبب، كثير من هؤلاء  الذين ابتعدوا سيرجعون إلى أحضان كنيسة يسوع*
* المسيح. جميع البلدان، انكلترا،روسيا، الصين، الخ...، كل المؤمنين المتدينين، البروتستانت، محضِّرو الأرواح،*
* المسلمون، البوذيون واليهود، كلٌّ سيعود إلي العبادة والإيمان بالله،  الإيمان برسوله يسوع المسيح وبوالدته القديسة. لكن ما الذي ينبغي أن  نتوقعه؟ فالكلام عن الهدوء والسلام في كل مكان من دون جدوى، لِذا العقاب  آتٍ.*
* مقتل رجل في منصب مرموق سيسبب حرب – جيوش جبارة ستعبر أوروبا ثم تبدءا  الحرب النووية ستدمر هذه الحرب كل شيء، سيعم الظلام والإرهاب علي الأرض  لمدة 72ساعة (ثلاثة أيام). بعد هذه الفترة من الظلام*
* والإرهاب، بالكاد سيمنح الله ثلث الإنسانية البقاء، ولن يبقي سوى الصالحين للعهد الجديد.خلال ليلة شديدة البرد،*
* عشرة دقائق قبل منتصف الليل، زلزال كبير سيرج الكرة الأرضية لمدة ثمان  ساعات. وستكون هذه العلامة الثالثة يبرهن فيها الله أنه الحاكم الأوحد علي  الأرض. ليس على الصالحين، ناشري نبوءة مريم العذراء التي أعلنت عنها في  فاطمة، أن يرتجفوا، أن يخافوا، أن يرتعدوا، وأن يتساءلوا ما العمل؟ فما  علينا سوى الركوع والصلاة وطلب الغفران من الله. لا تتركوا بيوتكم ولا  تسمحوا للغريب بالدخول فلن يبقي على قيد الحياة بعد الكارثة سوى الصالحين  الأحرار من سلطة الشر. لكي تتمكنوا من إِعداد نفوسكم للبقاء على مثال  أولادي ألأحباء، أعطيكم العلامات التالية :أغلق أبواب ونوافذ منزلك، لا  تتحدث مع أي شخص ليس فعلا في منزلك لا تنظرإلى الخارج، لا تكن فضولا، لأن  هذا هو غضب الرب.أشعل الشموع المباركة لإضاءة البيت،لأن لمدة ثلاثة أيام لا  ضوء اخر من شأنه أن يتوهج.حركة الكرة الأرضية ستكون عنيفة لدرجة أن محور  الأرض سيخرج عن وضعه الأصلي (20 إلى23 درجة) ؛ ثم يعود إلى مركزه الطبيعي.  ظلام مطلق شامل سيسود الأرض. فكل روح*
* شرير سيكون حر التصرف مُنْهِكا .من لم يرِد الاستماع! هذه الرسالة التحذيرية الموجهة لمن لا يبغي الندم*
* لِتتذكر النفوس المسيحية البارة أَن تضيء الشموع المباركة، أعدوا مذبحا مكرسا عليه المصلوب للتواصل*
* مع الله من خلال ابنه الحبيب طالبين الرحمة اللامتناهية. وسط ظلام مدلهمّ،  سيظهر في السماء صليبٌ عظيم مؤلّه، يذكِّر بالثمن الباهظ الذي دفعه يسوع  المسيح من أجل خلاص البشرية جمعاء.لن يكون هناك مصدر نور في المنزل سوى نور  الشموع المكرسة، و لن يطفاْها شيءٌ حتي ختام ألايام الثلاثة المظلمة. و  ينبغي أيضا أن يكون لديكم ماءً مصلىً عليه (او ممغنطة)، لرش البيت كله ولا  سيما الابواب والنوافذ. سيحمي فالرب ملكية الموْمنين المنتخبين.أسجدوا أمام  عظمة صليب ابنه الالهي وصلوا بتخشُّع قائلين:علي كل من يؤمن بصحة كلمات*
* هذه الرسالة أن يبعث بها إلى الآخرين.لا يجب أن يرتجف الصالحون لأي سبب في يوم الرب.*
* بينما لا يزال هناك وقت، قٌل فيه الآن لجميع النفوس، فالذين يلتزمون الصمت  سيتحملون على عاتقهم مسؤولية فقدان العديد من الارواح التي لم تصلها  البشارة. حين يتوقف أرتجاج الارض ،سيلقى الذين لم يؤمنوا موتا*
* شنيعاً، ستأتي الريح ب"الغاز" وتنشره في كل مكان حاجبا الشمس عن الانظار.  قد يجوز للبعض أن يعيشوا بعد وقوع الكارثة، لكن لا تنسواان غضب الله مقدس  وانه متى بدأ، محظور عليكم النظر إلي الخارج مهما كان السبب. كل هذا في  الكتب المقدسة ، انظر العهد الجديد القديس لوقا (الفصل 21 ، الآيات 5:11 ،  12:19 ،*
* 0 20:2، 29:33رسالة القديس. بولس (الفصل 3 ، 8:14) اّشعيا النبي (الفصل 40 ،  1 : 5 : 9)سوف يسمح الله بحدوث كل ذلك. ويتوقع كل من البابا والاساقفة  إِيحاءً آخر مضمونها التوبة والصلاة. لنتذكر دائما ان كلمة الله ليست  تهديدا، ولكنها "بشرى سارة جديدة" رجاءً إرسال هذا الخبر إلى كل من تعرفه  حتى تتوفر لنا كل فرص التوبة والبقاء. ونحن لا ندري مدى أيمان كل من  سيستقبل هذا الخبر وأن كان سيصدق أو لا يصدق، ولكن إن كانت هذه هي إرادة  الله فستكون بغض النظر عن ديانتهم. أما إذا كنت لا تعتمد صحة هذا الخبر،  على الأقل إرساله إلى الآخرين ، فإنه لن يكلفك شيئا، وإنما ستتيح لهم  الفرصة ليقرروا بأنفسهم انه بإمكاننا تجنب هذه الكارثة أذا حفظنا وصايا  الله العشر ووضعناها موضع التطبيق العملي. فإن تم ذلك نلنا سماح الله  والغفران.*
* انتقلت الأخت الراهبة لوسيا إلي رحمة الله، في 11 شباط / فبراير2005 بمدينة كويمبرة في البرتغال.*
* منذ العشرينات، ونحن على علم حَذِر من أن هذه النبوات من شأنها أن تتحقق… بعد وفاة هذه الراهبة*​*
*


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بالنسبة للظهور الكامل وقصته هذه هي :*

*3 - ظهور العذراء في فاتيما (**Fatima**) بالبرتغال**وكشفها لثلاثة أسرار خطيرة*​ظهرت العذراء القديسة مريم ست مرات لثلاثة أطفال رعاة بالقرب من مدينة فاتيما (Fatima)  بالبرتغال في الفترة من 13 مايو 1917 إلى 13 أكتوبر 1917م ؛ (13/5؛ 13/6؛  13/7؛13/8 ؛ 13/9؛ 13 /10/1917)، وكانت تظهر مرة كل شهر وفي نفس التاريخ.  وكان قد سبق ظهور العذراء ظهور رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل للأطفال أنفسهم في  العامين السابقين 1915 و1916م، وذلك تمهيداً لظهور العذراء.​*ظهور رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل*
  كان لظهور العذراء مقدمات سمائية حدثت في العامين السابقين وقد بدأت سنة  1915م عندما كان الأطفال الرعاة الثلاثة ؛ لوسيا دو سانتوس والتي كانت تبلغ  من العمر 11سنة (وقت ظهور العذارء لهم)، (مواليد 22 مارس 1907م)، والتي لا  تزال على قيد الحياة حتى اليوم وتبلغ من العمر، الآن، تسعين سنة، وأولاد  عمتها، فرانسيسكو مارتوس الذي كان يبلغ من العمر، وقتها، تسع سنوات (مواليد  11 يونيو 1908م) وشقيقته الصغرى جاسنتا مارتوس، والتي كانت تبلغ من العمر  سبع سنوات (مواليد 11مارس1910م)، يرعون الأغنام في الحقول خارج فاتيما  عندما رأت لوسيا سحابة شفافة تبدو في شكل جسد بشرى تتحرك عبر السماء  الصافية ثم أخذت ترف على شجرة صنوبر. وبعد ذلك بعام وفي صيف 1916م كان  الأطفال الثلاثة يرعون أغنامهم في مرج يدعى كوزا فيلا (Couza Velha)  فهطلت الأمطار بشدة فاضطروا للجوء إلى كهف قريب وأخذوا يصلون التسبحة  وفجأة توقفت الأمطار وفي لحظة خروجهم من الكهف واجهتهم من الكهف واجهتهم  ريح شديدة ثم نظروا ثانية السحابة الشفافة نفسها التي سبق أن رأتها لوسيا  في العام الماضي، ولكن هذه المرة اتجهت السحابة نحوهم وتحولت إلى " شاب  صغير " ظهر لهم في حوالي سن الرابعة عشر من العمر قال لهم ؛ " لا تخافوا "  أنا ملاك السلام، صلوا معي " وسجد على الأرض حتى لمست جبهته الأرض وصلى "  أنا أؤمن بك وأعبدك وأحبك يا إلهي! وأطلب عفوك صورة فوتوغرافية لأطفال  فاتيما الثلاثة لأجل الذين لا يؤمنون بك ولا يعبدونك ولا يحبونك " وكرر هذه  الصلاة ثلاث مرات، ثم نهض وقال لهم " صلوا هكذا. أن قلبي يسوع والعذراء  منتبهين لصوت تضرعاتكم ". ثم أختفي عنهم. فقرر الأطفال أن لا يبلغوا أحداً  بما رأوا وسمعوا. وبعد عدة أسابيع، وفي أكتوبر من نفس العام، ظهر لهم رئيس  الملائكة ميخائيل ثانية وطلب منهم أن يصلوا كثيراً ويقدموا قرابين لله  العلي ويتحملوا الآلامات الآتية عليهم بسماح من الرب وكان يحمل معه سر  التناول، ثم سجد على الأرض وأعلن لهم عن حضور المسيح بلا هوته في سر  التناول في كل مكان في العالم، وطلب منهم الصلاة من أجل توبة الخطاة. وفي  نفس الوقت كانت الحرب العالمية الأولى مشتعلة في أوربا.







صورة فوتوغرافية لأطفال فاتيما الثلاثة ​ 
*1- الظهور الأول للعذراء [ 13 مايو 1917م ]*​ كان الأطفال الثلاثة يرعون الغنم في مروج كوفا دا آريا (Cova da Iria)  وعندما دق جرس الكنيسة المجاورة ذهب الأطفال الثلاثة للصلاة، وبعد انتهاء  الصلاة خطف أبصارهم برق قوى، فقرر الأطفال الثلاثة العودة إلى المنزل خوفاً  من حدوث عاصفة شديدة، وفي الطريق حدث برق أخر أقوى من الأول فوقفوا خائفين  ومرتعدين، وظهر نور قوى خاطف للأبصار وفي وسط النور، فوق شجرة سنديان  صغيرة، وقفت العذراء القديسة مريم في صورة فتاة فائقة الجمال والبهاء (كما  وصفتها لوسيا فيما بعد) لا يزيد عمرها على ثماني عشرة سنة، ترتدى رداء أبيض  رائع ويحيط برأسها هالة من نور الشمس وعلى وجهها تبدو سحابة من الألم  الدفين، ولما رآها الأطفال ارتعدوا فقالت لهم: " *لا تخافوا، فلن أمسكم بآي ضرر* "، فسألتها لوسيا من أين أتت، فقالت لها " *أنا من السماء *"، وعندما سمعت لوسيا ذلك سألتها عما تريده منهم، فقالت " *جئت لأطلب منكم أن تأتوا إلى هنا ستة أشهر متتالية، في اليوم الثالث عشر من كل شهر، وفي نفس* *الساعة. وسأخبركم فيما بعد، من أنا وماذا أريد، وبعد ذلك سأعود إلى هنا مرة أخرى " *فسألتها لوسيا* " هل سأذهب أنا إلى السماء؟* "، فأجابت العذراء " *نعم ستذهبين *"، فسألتها لوسيا أيضاً " *هل سيذهب جاسنتا وفرانسيسكو أيضا* " فأجابت " *نعم، ولكن يجب على فرانسيسكو أن يصلى التسبحة كثيراً* " ثم قالت لهم العذراء: " *هل تريدون أن تقدموا أنفسكم لله وأن تتحملوا كل الآلام التي يسمح بها لكم من أجل الخطايا ومن أجل توبة الخطاة؟* "، ولما أجابوا بنعم قالت لهم " *إذاً ستتألمون كثيراً ولكن نعمة لله ستكون راحتكم*  ". وطلبت منهم أن يصلوا كل يوم بالتسبحة من أجل سلام العالم وانتهاء  الحرب. ثم ابتعدت عنهم نحو المشرق واختفت في نور الشمس بعد أن استمرت  الرؤيا حوالي عشرة دقائق. عاد الأطفال إلى منازلهم بفرح وروت جاسنتا لأمها  كل شئ وأنتشر الخبر ولم يصدق أحد ما شاهده الأطفال.

*2 - الظهور الثاني للعذراء (13يونيو1917م) الوعد بعمل معجزة عظيمة*
  وفي يوم 13مايو، وحسب الموعد الذي سبق أن حددته العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة،  ذهب الأطفال إلى المكان الذي وعدت العذراء بالظهور فيه وذهب معهم 60 شخصاً  من الأهالي. وبعد أن صلى الجميع التسبحة نظرت لوسيا ناحية الشرق فرأت البرق  الذي يسبق ظهور العذراء وعرفت أن العذراء ستحضر حالاً وأسرعت إلى شجرة  السنديان وأسرع في أعقابها فرانسيسكو وجاسنتا وبقية الأهالي. وظهرت العذراء  للأطفال الثلاثة ودار بينهم الحوار التالي: العذراء: " *أنا أريدكم أن تحضروا هنا في الثالث عشر من الشهر القادم، صلوا التسبحة كل يوم، وتعلموا القراءة، وسأخبركم بما أريد فيما بعد *". فسألتها لوسيا من أجل شفاء أحد المرضى. العذراء: " *إذا رجع عن خطاياه فسيشفي خلال هذا العام* ". فسألتها لوسيا أن تأخذهم إلى السماء. فقالت العذراء: " *نعم، سآخذ جاسنتا وفرانسيسكو حالاً، ولكنك أنت ستبقين في العالم فترة أطول. لأن يسوع يريد أن يستخدمك لأكون معروفة ومحبوبة أكثر*".
فسألتها  لوسيا أن كانت ستبقى في العالم طويلاً، ووعدتها العذراء بأنها لن تتركها  وأنها ستكون ملاذها دائماً. كما وعدت العذراء أنها ستصنع معجزة في أكتوبر  القادم تجعل كل من يحضر ذلك الظهور يصدق ويؤمن أنها كانت هناك حقاً. وطلبت  منهم أن يصلوا قائلة " *ضحوا بأنفسكم من أجل الخطاة وكرروا في كل مرة تصلون فيها: يا يسوع أغفر لنا خطايانا، من اجل حبك، ومن اجل توبة الخطاة*  000 ". وقد شاهد الحضور لوسيا وهى تتحدث مع العذراء وكانوا يسمعونها دون  أن يسمعوا العذراء ولكنهم لاحظوا انخفاض ضوء الشمس بدرجة ملحوظة أثناء ذلك  الحديث وأن لونه كان يميل إلى الأصفر الذهبي. وبعد انتهاء الظهور الثاني  انتشرت الأخبار ولكن كثيراً من الأهالي لم يصدقوا. بما فيهم أقارب الأطفال  الذين كانوا يتهكمون عليهم ويسخرون منهم ويضطهدونهم بشدة، حتى أن كاهن،  البلدة كان متحفظاً للغاية ويميل شخصياً لعدم التصديق.

*3 - الظهور الثالث للعذراء (13يوليو1917م)*
*1 - رؤيا الجحيم.*
*2 - إعلان تحول روسيا عن الإيمان وانتشار الإلحاد في العالم ثم عودتها للإيمان ثانية.*
*3 - انحراف بعض رجال الدين الكاثوليك عن العقيدة وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس.*
  ونتيجة لانتشار الأخبار، بعد الظهور الثاني، حضر الظهور الثالث أكثر من  5,000 (خمسة آلاف) شخص في نفس التاريخ الذي سبق أن حددته العذراء،  13/7/1917م. وفي الوقت نفسه ظهرت العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة، وشاهد جميع  الحاضرين سحابة بيضاء تظلل الأطفال الثلاثة في مكان الرؤيا كما لاحظوا  تضاؤلا شديداً في ضوء الشمس أثناء الرؤيا، وهنا سجد الجميع بخشوع ورهبة  واحترام بعد أن طلبت منهم لوسيا ذلك، وطلبت العذراء من الأطفال أن يحضروا  إلى المكان نفسه في الثالث عشر من الشهر القادم وان يستمروا في صلاة  التسبحة كل يوم من اجل سلام العالم وانتهاء الحرب، ووعدت بأنها ستخبرهم عن  حقيقة شخصيتها في أكتوبر القادم وإنها ستصنع معجزة يراها الكل ويؤمن بها،  وكررت طلب الصلاة من اجل توبة الخطاة باستخدام الطلبة الآتية " يا يسوع من  أجل حبك ومن اجل توبة الخطاة ". وكشفت العذراء عن سر ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء  الجزء الأول عبارة عن رؤيا للجحيم، والثاني يختص بروسيا والحرب العالمية  الثانية، والثالث لم يُكشف رسمياً حتى هذه اللحظة. وقد كشفت لوسيا عن  الجزأين ؛ الأول (رؤيا الجحيم) والثاني (الخاص بروسيا) سنة 1941م. أما  الجزء الثالث، أو السر الثالث، فقد حددت له العذراء سنة 1960م: 

*(1) رؤيا الجحيم: *

*



*
*رؤيا الجحيم كما وصفتها لوسيا*​ 
في  هذا الظهور الثالث كشفت العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة في رؤيا مريعة للجحيم كيف  يتألم ويعذب الخطاة فيه. وتصف لوسيا تلك الرؤيا الرهيبة كالآتي: " فتحت  سيدتنا يديها 000 وخرج منها شعاع من نور، وبدا الشعاع الذي من نور ينفذ إلى  الأرض، ورأينا كبحر من نار، ورأينا الشياطين وأرواح في أشكال بشرية مثل  الجمر الشفاف المحترق تغوص في تلك النار، وهى سوداء أو برونزي لامع، تطفوا  في حريق هائل ثم ترتفع في الهواء بواسطة اللهب الذي يصدر من داخل أنفسهم مع  السحب العظيمة للدخان، ثم يسقطون ثانية في كل جانب مثل الشرار في النيران  الضخمة بدون وزن أو توازن، بين الصراخ والأنين من الألم واليأس، الذي  أفزعنا وجعلنا نرتعد من الخوف (وقد يكون هذا المنظر هو الذي جعلني اصرخ،  كما قال الناس انهم سمعوني). وكانت الشياطين مميزة (عن أرواح البشر  المدانين) بأشكالها المرعبة والعاصية مثل الحيوانات المخيفة والغير  المعروفة، سوداء وشفافة مثل الفحم المحترق. وقد دامت الرؤيا للحظات، وشكراً  لأمنا السماوية التي وعدتنا في ظهورها الأول أن تأخذنا إلى السماء. فبدون  ذلك الوعد لكنّا قد متنا من الخوف والرعب ".
  هذه الرؤيا الرهيبة جعلت الأطفال يبكون ويصرخون، حتى أن الجموع الحاضرة  سمعت لوسيا وهى تبكى. وهنا قالت لهم العذراء ؛ " ها قد رأيتم الجحيم حيث  يذهب الأشرار، فصلوا من أجل إنقاذ آلاف الخطاة الذين يذهبون إلى هناك ومن  أجل أن يحل السلام، الحرب (العالمية الأولى) على وشك الانتهاء، ولكن إذا لم  يتوقف الناس عن إغضاب الله ستحدث حرب عالمية ثانية أسوأ، وعندما ترون ليلا  يضيئه نور مجهول فأعلموا أن هذه هي العلامة التي يعطيها الله لتعلموا أنه  على وشك أن يعاقب العالم على جرائمه بالحرب والمجاعات واضطهادات الكنيسة  والأب القدوس.
* (2) ارتداد روسيا واشتعال الحرب العالمية الثانية ثم عودتها ثانية إلى الإيمان: *
  وكان الجزء الثاني، أو السر الثاني، في هذا الظهور هو كشف العذراء وإعلان  وإعلانها عن حدوث حرب عالمية ثانية " الحرب (العالمية الأولى) على وشك  الانتهاء: ولكن إذا لم يتوقف الناس عن إغضاب الله فستشتعل حرب أسوأ في أيام  البابا بيوس الحادي عشر(الحرب العالمية الثانية) وعندما ترون ليلاً يضيئه  نور مجهول (حدث هذا النور في سماء أوربا قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية بثلاثة  شهور) فأعلموا أن هذه هي العلامة العظيمة التي يعطيها الله دلالة على أنه  على وشك أن يعاقب العالم على جرائمه، بالحرب، والمجاعة، وذلك بسبب اضطهاد  الكنيسة والأب القدوس " ؛ ثم نبوتها عن تحول روسيا إلى الشيوعية والإلحاد  ونشرها للتعاليم الخاطئة في كل العالم " *ستنشر روسيا شرورها في كل  العالم وتتسبب في حروب كثيرة واضطهادات للكنيسة وسيستشهد الأبرار وسيتألم  الأب القدوس وستدخل أمم كثيرة في الإلحاد* "، أي تصبح كثير من الأمم ملحدة، " *ولكن  في أخر الأمر يقوم الأب السماوي باستمالة قلب روسيا إليه وتتحول ثانية  (إلى الإيمان) وسينعم العالم كله بفترة سلام 000 وسأسأل من أجل أن تكرس  روسيا لقلبي الطاهر 000 وستتحول روسيا وسيكون هناك سلام* ".
  وما أعلنته العذراء وتنبأت به عن روسيا حدث بالتفصيل، وبعد ستة شهور فقط  من نبوتها، فقد ارتدت روسيا عن الإيمان في السنة نفسها 1917م بعد سيطرة  الشيوعية ومجدت المادية والإلحاد وأسست ديانة جديدة هي " *ديانة الإنسان*  "، وتحولت إلى الإلحاد القاتل والديكتاتورية الاستبدادية وأباحت الإجهاض  وقتل المسنين والمرضى المسمى ب " ضربة الرحمة " والإبادة الجماعية لرجال  الدين والمؤمنين وأي فئة من الناس وقفت ضد الشيوعية والحزب الشيوعي وما  أسموه بالثورة البلشفية، ونشرت هذه الشرور وغيرها في العالم مخلفة وراءها  تلالاً من جثث الموتى في أماكن كثيرة، وأبيد ملايين البشر، بل وبعض الأمم  بلا رحمة، باسم الفلسفة والأحزاب الشيوعية. وحولت الشيوعية والإلحاد  البلشفي عداءها لله إلى قانون وعداءها للدين والعقيدة إلى قتال لا يعرف  الرحمة أو اللين فحاربت الدين بكل قوة ودرست الإلحاد في المدارس والجامعات  وذلك لمدة سبعين سنة حتى خرجت جميع الأجيال التي تربت على أيدي الشيوعية  وهى لا تعرف عن الدين إلا ما كُتب عنه في كتب الإلحاد التي تحاربه وتسخر  منه. وكان تدريس الإلحاد إجبارياً وحضور الحصص التي يدرس فيها الإلحاد  إجبارياً، وكان طلبة المدارس يقدمون التمثيليات التي تصور رجال الدين  بمجموعة من الحمقى والسذج. وتقول إحدى السيدات الرومانيات *" يبدو أن كل  الناس ضد الله ؛ شبيبة الرواد والمدرسين والناظر ومذيعي الراديو، القطر  بأسره. أنه ليس أمراً عادلاً، حتى في ألعابهم في فناء المدرسة لم يكن  مسموحاً لهم بالهجوم على أي شخص، ولذلك كان الأمر يبدوا غريباً أن يشن  الجميع مثل هذه المعركة المتحمسة ضد شخص (الله) يقولون أنه لا وجود له "*، (من وراء سقوط الأسوار ص26).
  اضطهدت الشيوعية الإلحادية المسيحية بقسوة لا مثيل لها، ويصف ريتشارد  ورمبراند، القس الذي قضى أربعة عشر عاماً في سجون الشيوعية وتحت وطأة  عذاباتها في رومانيا، والذي يصف تلك العذابات التي عاشها وأكتوي بنارها  بنفسه وكان شاهداً عياناً لها في كتابه " العذاب الأحمر " كالأتي: " كان  هناك راعى كنيسة يسمى فلورسكو - تعذب هذا الشخص بالمناخس الحديدية المحماة  بالنار والسكين أيضاً - وقد ضرب ضرباً مبرحاً - ثم أطلقت في زنزانته  الجرذان الجائعة من أنبوبة واسعة فكان لا يستطيع النوم لأنه كان يدافع عن  نفسه طول الوقت - فإذا استراح برهة كانت الجرذان تهاجمه.
  لقد أجبر على الوقوف على قدميه لمدة أسبوعين نهاراً وليلاً - لقد أراد  الشيوعيون أن يرغموه لكي يبوح بأسماء أخوته، ولكنه قاوم بإصرار – وفي  النهاية أحضروا أبنه ذا الأربعة عشر عاماً وابتدءوا يضربونه بالسوط أمام  والده قائلين أنهم سوف يستمرون في ضربه إلى أن يقول الراعي ما يريدونه أن  يقول. لقد أصبح الرجل المسكين على وشك الجنون فقد تحمل ذلك على قدر ما  استطاع، وعندما لم يستطع أن يتحمل أكثر صاح بابنه قائلاً " يا الكسندر­ -  لا بد لي أن أقول ما يريدون - فأنى لا أستطيع أن أحتمل ضربك أكثر من ذلك ".  فأجاب الابن " تظلمني يا أبى بأن تجعل لي منك أباً خائناً - فأن قتلوني  فسأموت وعلى شفتي الكلمات " الرب يسوع - وموطني ". فاستشاط الشيوعيون غضباً  ووقعوا على الولد وضربوه حتى مات وتناثرت دماؤه على حوائط الزنزانة - ومات  وهو يشكر الله - ولكن أخانا فلورسكو لم يرجع إلى حالته الطبيعية أبداً بعد  ما شاهده بعينيه. 
  لقد قيدوا أيدينا بقيود حديدية لها أسنان داخلية حادة - فإذا كنا في سكون  تام فهي لا تؤذينا ولكن عندما ترتجف أجسامنا في الزنزانات الباردة فحينئذ  تؤذى تلك الأسنان أيدينا.
  أن المسيحيين كانوا يعلقون منكسي الرأس بحبال - ويضربون بقسوة فكانت  أجسادهم تتأرجح للأمام والخلف تحت وطأة تلك الضربات - وكان المسيحيون  يوضعون في صناديق الثلج " زنزانات الثلج " التي كانت باردة جداًُ وكان  الثلج والجليد يكسوها من الداخل. وقد القوني أنا في إحداها، وكانت ثيابي  خفيفة للغاية - كان أطباء السجن يراقبوننا من خلال فتحة في الصندوق الثلجي  حتى إذا لاحظوا أعراض التجمد المميتة، فانهم يعطون تحذيراً - وحينئذ يسرع  الحراس لكي يخرجونا من الصناديق الثلجية ويدفئونا - وعندما نكون قد تدفأنا -  فأننا نعاد فوراً إلى الصناديق المثلجة لكي نتجمد من جديد. يذوب الثلج ثم  يتجمد إلى قرب دقيقة أو أثنين من الموت، ثم يذوب الثلج ثانية، هذه العملية  تستمر بدون نهاية.
نحن  المسيحيين كنا نوضع في صناديق خشبية أوسع قليلاً جدا من حجم أجسامنا مما  لا يسمح لنا أن نتحرك وهناك عشرات من المسامير الحادة قد اخترقت كل جانب من  الصندوق برؤوسها الحادة مثل حد شفرة الحلاقة 00 إن ما فعله الشيوعيون  بالمسيحيين يفوق أي إمكانية للفهم الإنساني 000 أن كاهناً أصبح بعد التعذيب  مجنوناً تقريباً - لقد أجبر أن يقدس برازاً وبولاً ادمياً ويعطيها  للمسيحيين كعشاء الرب في تلك الحالة 000 (هذا الرجل قال بعد ذلك أن جميع  الأوصاف التي في الكتاب عن جهنم والآلام المذكورة في الإلياذة لا تعتبر شئ  بالمقارنة مع العذابات التي في السجون الشيوعية " (ص25 - 27). 
  ثم حدثت حروب كثيرة بين الكتلة الشيوعية والدول المضادة لها (خاصة  الرأسمالية) وبين الدول المؤيدة لكل معسكر من المعسكرين ؛ الشيوعي  والرأسمالي. وأخيراً انهارت الشيوعية في كل دول أوربا الشرقية وروسيا ولم  يعد لها تأثير يذكر ضد الدين وانهار الاتحاد السوفيتي وعادت روسيا إلى  الإيمان هي وكل الدول التي كانت شيوعية، عدا الصين وكوريا الشمالية وفيتنام  وكوبا، وتحولت الأحزاب الشيوعية، أو معظمها، إلى أحزاب سياسية اشتراكية من  نوع أخر وأن كانت ما تزال قابلة للتطبيق، وعادت شعوب تلك البلاد إلى  الإيمان بكل قوة، ففي 25/2 /1990 تحررت رومانيا من الشيوعية وامتلأت  الكنائس بالمؤمنين الذين يعبدون الله بكل حرارة وخشوع، وفي أول مايو 1990م  قام كاهنان برفع صليب يبلغ ارتفاعه ثمانية أقدام في الميدان الأحمر بموسكو  وغطت صورة السيد المسيح بريق اللوحة العملاقة التي تصور وجوه كارل ماركس  وفريدريك انجلز وفلاديمير لينين التي كانت تشكل خلفية المنصة المقامة في  الميدان الأحمر وهتف أحد الكاهنين " *المسيح قام* " وبعد ذلك بشهور  قليلة تفكك الاتحاد السوفيتي وازدهرت الكنيسة في روسيا، وفي كل الدول آلتي  كانت شيوعية، وتمت نبؤه العذراء، كما تم أيضاً قول السيد المسيح " *على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها* ".
*(3) السر الذي لم يكشف رسمياً بعد: *
  في يوليو/أغسطس 1941م وفي الذكرى الثالثة أعلنت الأخت لوسي، لوسيا، للمرة  الأولى، أن السر الذي كشفته العذراء في ظهورها الثالث في فاتيما ينقسم إلى  ثلاثة أجزاء وأعلنت الجزأين الأول والثاني، كما شرحنا أعلاه، وقالت أنه غير  مسموح لها أن تكشف عن الجزء الثالث وأنه يجب أن يبقى هكذا إلى سنة 1960م.  ولما مرضت سنة 1943م خشي الأسقف دا سيلفا (da Silva) أسقف ليريا/فاتيما أن تموت دون أن تكشف عن بقية سر فاتيما وطلب منها، بناء على نصيحة صديقه ومستشاره كانون جالامبا Canon Galamba))،  أن تكتب السر في وثيقة وتضعه في ظرف يغلق بالشمع الأحمر وأن لا يفتح إلا  في حينه، سنة 1960م، وبعد محاولات عديدة من الأسقف في حثها على الكتابة،  ومحاولات عديدة من لوسيا للكتابة ظهرت لها العذراء في 2 يناير1944 وطلبت  منها الكتابة، فكتبت الجزء الثالث من السر ووضعته في ظرف وسلمته للأسقف  فيريرا (Ferreira) رئيس أساقفة جورزا (Gurza) والذي سلمه بدوره للأسقف دا سيلفا والذي حاول تسليمه للسلطات الدينية في روما فرفضت، وعند موته تسلمه الكاردينال سيرجيرا (Serejera)  بطريرك لشبونة. وفي سنه 1957م وضع الظرف في روما بناء على طلب المكتب  المقدس، ثم وضع في مكتب البابا بيوس الثاني عشر وقرأه بعد ذلك البابا يوحنا  الثالث عشر ولكن لم يكشف عما جاء فيه، وفكر البابا يوحنا بولس الأول أن  يكشف عن ما جاء فيه سنة 1977م ولكنه مات دون أن يتمكن من ذلك. وأثناء  زيارته لفاتيما في13 مايو 1982م طلب البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ترجمه  الوثيقة من البرتغالية لكي يقرأها، وبعد القراءة فضل تأجيل إعلان محتواها.  ثم قرأ الوثيقة الكاردينال راتزنجر (Ratzinger) وأعلن ذلك لأحد الصحفيين الإيطاليين وكتب عنه في مناسبتين، في نوفمبر 1984م / ويونيو 1985م وألمح إلى محتواه. 
  ولا تزال الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، حتى اليوم، رافضة لإعلان مضمون السر بصفة  رسمية وإن كان جوهره ومحتواه قد أعلن بصورة غير رسمية، وذلك في كتابات  الأخت لوسيى، لوسيا، نفسها، وكتابات الراهب الأخ ميشيل من دير الثالوث  الأقدس، والذي كتب عنه بعد أربع سنوات من الدراسة والبحث، والأب الونسوا (Alonso) الذي كان أميناً لأرشيف فاتيما مدة 16 سنة، وأقوال الكاردينال راتزنجر، والدراسة التي قام بها جون كولورافي (Jhon Collorafi)، وذلك إلى جانب أقوال البابا جون بول الثاني، بابا الفاتيكان الحالي. وتتلخص أقوالهم كالآتي: 
ا  - يتركز السر فيما سبق أن أعلن في العهد الجديد، خاصة الإنجيل وسفر  الرؤيا، عن الارتداد، خاصة في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وعمل ضد المسيح والحروب  الروحية الشيطانية التي تشنها القوات الشيطانية لنشر البدع والضلالات  والارتباك بين رجالها.
2  - التحذير من عقاب مريع، أشد ضررا وخطورة من الطوفان، سيقع على العالم إذا  استمرت البشرية في عصيانها لله. فستسقط نار من السماء وتهلك جزء من  البشرية، وتغمر المحيطات بمياهها جزءاً كبيراً من مساحة الأرض وتهلك جزء من  البشرية.
3 - كما يتلخص جوهر السر فيما أعلن بعد ذلك في ظهورات العذراء الأخرى،خاصة ظهورها في اكيتا في اليابان والذي تكلمت فيه عن سقوط بعض رجال الدين في الكنيسة الكاثوليك في البدع والضلالات.






*مذكرات الأخت لوسى أو لوسيا*
​ 
وتقول الأخت لوسي، لوسيا، في مذكراتها " *رسالتي هي أن أوضح لكل أحد الخطر الوشيك الذي نفقد فيه أرواحنا كل الأبدية إذا بقينا في الخطية*  000 "، ويقول الكاردينال راتزنجر " أنه (السر) دعوة جذرية للتحول (عن  الإيمان الحقيقي) 000 والخطر الحقيقي الذي يهدد الإيمان وحياة المسيحي،  والعالم. وتأكيداً لأهمية الأزمنة الأخيرة ". ثم يؤكد أن ذلك هو ما سبق أن  أعلن في الكتاب المقدس، وهو نفس ما تكرر في ظهورات العذراء الأخرى، خاصة في  اكيتا باليابان، ويقول أن ظهورات العذراء هي تحذير من عقاب مريع سيأتي على  جزء كبير من الجنس البشرى إذا لم تتب البشرية، مؤكداً لقول السيد المسيح "  *أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون " (لو3: 13). والتحذير الرهيب جاء في  أكيتا يقول " إذا لم يتب الناس ويصلحون حياتهم سيوقع الأب عقاب رهيب على  كل العالم، وسيكون أشد خطورة من الطوفان 000 نار ستسقط من السماء وستهلك  جزءاً كبيراً من البشرية* 000 ". ولكن يمكن تجنب العقاب إذا قام عدد  كبير من الأساقفة والكهنة بالمناداة برسالة التوبة، وأذ تنبه الأمناء  لدعوتهم، أنه ليست هناك حاجة للهستيريا (الخوف المبالغ فيه) والفزع ولكن لا  يوجد سبب للرضا بما نحن فيه. ويعلق الأب الونسو، رئيس أرشيف فاتيما، بعد  أن سأل الأخت لوسى، لوسيا، في أمور كثيرة ويقول أن ذلك يعنى بمنتهى الوضوح  ضعف في الإيمان، أي أزمة في الإيمان، تختص بالعقائد التي ستصبح غامضة أو  تفقد جوهرها في كثير من الأمم. ثم يركز على ما يسميه نزاع داخلي عند  الكاثوليك وضعفات كهنتهم ووجود هذه الضعفات، التي يسميها هو نقائص، حتى بين  أعلى الدرجات الكهنوتية الكاثوليكية 000 ثم يتحدث عن بعض من يسمون بعلماء  اللاهوت الذين ينكرون لاهوت المسيح، وأبوة الله، والثالوث الأقدس.

  ويقول تقرير للكنيسة الكاثوليكية تحت عنوان " كنيسة في أزمة ": " لقد شهد  تأثير الكنيسة وسلطانها منذ انتهاء مؤتمر الفاتيكان الثاني في بداية  الستينات انحداراً لم يُرى منذ اكثر من 1800 سنة! ويعتقد كثيرون من علماء  اللاهوت والمسؤولين في فاتيما الآن أن هذه الأزمة في الإيمان الكاثوليكي هي  موضوع السر الثالث لفاتيما والذي لم يعلن بعد والذي يحتوى على إجابة  السماء لانتشار التشويش والارتباك داخل الكنيسة ". ويضيف الراهب الأخ  (الفري) ميشيل تحت عنوان " السر الثالث لفاتيما والهرطقة في الكنيسة " ؛ "  ندخل في أحد أكثر المداخل آلاماً لسر فاتيما، فالسر يتنبأ حقاً عن ضلال بعض  رجال الدين (الكاثوليك)، ويتنبأ عن عدد من الأرواح المكرسة سيسقطون في  التجربة 000 ويخدم البعض العدو بأفكارهم اللاهوتية ويضعفوا وحدة الكنيسة  وإيمانها "، ثم يتكلم عن التردي في الإباحية واللاأخلاقية والتهاون في  الإيمان والاستهتار بالعقيدة ويضيف نحن رجال الدين الكاثوليك نتهاون في بعض  الأماكن ويسمح بعض الكهنة بأغاني تدنس الأقداس 00 الخ
  أما لوسيا، أو الأخت لوسى، فتحذر من اكتساح الموجة الشيطانية للعالم وتقول  " أنه لأمر محزن أن يترك أناس كثيرون أنفسهم لتسيطر عليها الموجة  الشيطانية آلتي تكتسح العالم! ويغمضون أعينهم للدرجة التي يصبحون فيها غير  قادرين على رؤية الخطأ، وغلطتهم الرئيسية هي انهم تركوا الصلاة 00 ".  وتعتبر أن أكثر أجزاء سر فاتيما حزناً هو أن كثيرا من الأرواح المكرسة تسقط  في ضلال إبليس " *انه لأمر محزن أن نرى مثل هذا الارتباك العظيم، وأن  نرى أشخاصاً كثيرين إدخال الشر في زي الخير، وبدأ العميان يقودون الآخرين  كما يخبرنا الرب في الإنجيل*..." وتؤكد لوسيا أن " *العذراء تعرف أن أوقات الضلالات الشيطانية لابد أن تأتى* " إذا لم يرجع الناس إلى الله.
  وتقول في رسالة لها للأب اجوستينو فونتيس في 22 مايو 1958م " 00 أخبر كل  أحد أن سيدتنا أخبرتني مرات كثيرة: أن أمم كثيرة ستختفي من على وجه الأرض.  وسُتستخدم أمم لا إله لها لتكون أداة الله المختارة لعقاب البشرية إذا لم  نتب 000 وسيبدأ الشيطان معركته الحاسمة ضد سيدتنا لأن ما يحزن قلب مريم  الطاهر ويسوع هو سقوط أرواح الأتقياء والكهنة. فالشيطان يعلم أن المتدينين  والكهنة يهملون دعوتهم ويجرون أرواح عديدة إلى الجحيم 000 الشرير يبذل أقصى  ما في وسعه لكي يحاصرنا ويبعدنا عن الصلاة. ويجب أن ننقذ أنفسنا أو ندان  ". " وقالت سيدتنا بوضوح " نحن نقترب من نهاية الأيام " وكررت ذلك لي ثلاث  مرات. فقد أكدت أولاً، أن الشرير قد أعطى المعركة الحاسمة الذي سيخرج منهما  منتصراً أو منهزماً: ونحن إما نكون مع الله أو مع الشرير 000 وفي المرة  الثالثة أخبرتني أن: " أنها تقدم لنا بخشية الملاذ الأخير 000 العذراء  شخصياً في ظهوراتها العديدة، ودموعها، ورسائل التبصير آلتي أرسلتها في كل  أجزاء العالم ". وتستمر سيدتنا تقول " أنه إذا لم نستمع لها واستمرينا في  الخطأ، فلن يُغفر لنا أبداً ". 
 وفي أجابته على سؤال وجه إليه، من بعض الزوار في كاتدرائية ميدان فولدا (Fulda)  في ألمانيا الغربية، في نوفمبر 1980م، يقول " لماذا لم ينشر السر الثالث  سنة 1960 م كما طلبت سيدة فاتيما؟ "، قال البابا جون بول لأنه لو كشف عن "  ثقل مضمونة " فسيؤدى ذلك لعداء جزء من " القوى الشيوعية العالمية "، آي  الاتحاد السوفيتي، ولذلك فقد رأى الفاتيكان أنه من الأفضل أن يؤجل النشر"  بسبب الدبلوماسية "، ثم المح إلى جزء من الرسالة قائلاً " حيث يقال أن  المحيطات ستغمر كلية أجزاء معينة من الأرض، ومن لحظة إلى لحظة سيباد ملايين  من الناس ". وقال أيضاً " يجب علينا أن نكون مستعدين لتحمل الآلام، فقبل  أن يمر وقت طويل، ستقع تجارب عظيمة تتطلب منا أن أضحى حتى بأنفسنا 000 من  أجل المسيح. فبصلاتكم وصلاتي مازال في الإمكان التقليل من هذه التجارب،  ولكن لم يعد في الإمكان تجنبها، لأنه في هذه المسالة فقط يمكن أن تتجدد  الكنيسة بفاعلية. وكما تم تجديد الكنيسة مرات كثيرة بالدم، فلن يكون  التجديد مختلقاً هذه المرة ".
  على أية حال، يقول العلماء الكاثوليك، أننا نعيش حاليا، هذه الأيام ومنذ  سنة 1960م، في نبوات السر الثالث وتحقيقها ولم نصل بعد إلى ختامها، لماذا؟  لأن روسيا، كما يقولون، لم تكرس قلبها بعد للعذراء والذي لابد أن يحدث  يوماً ما. وقالت الأخت لوسى، لوسيا، أنة حتى بعدما حدث في 25 مارس 1984م لم  تتحول روسيا بعد والعالم لم يدخل مرحلة السلام بعد، فالشيوعية ما تزال  موجودة في روسيا كقوة سياسية قابلة للتطبيق وموجودة بصفة أساسية  وكأيديولوجية سائدة في الصين وكوريا الشمالية وفيتنام وكوبا، لذا لم نصل  بعد إلى نهاية النبوة. فلدينا إذا نقطة بداية للنبوة هي 1960م، كما قالت  الأخت لوسى، لوسيا، للكاردينال أوتافيانى (Ottaviani)  " في سنة 1960 ستظهر الرسالة أكثر وضوحاً "، كما قالت أيضاً " العقوبات  التي أنبأت بها سيدتنا في السر الثالث بدأت تواً ". ونحن متأكدون، يقول  العلماء الكاثوليك، أننا في الزمن الحاضر نعيش نبوات السر الثالث ونشاهد  الأحداث التي أعلنت عنها العذراء القديسة مريم.

*4 - الظهور الرابع للعذراء** (**19 أغسطس 1917م)*
  في ميعاد الظهور الرابع، في يوم 13/8/1917م، تجمع في مكان الظهور18,000  (ثمانية عشر آلف شخص) وأخذوا في الترنيم والصلاة والتسبيح، ولكن الأطفال لم  يحضروا في الميعاد لأن حاكم المنطقة حبسهم في المركز بالقوة، ولما علمت  الجموع بذلك هاجوا وقرروا التظاهر أمام مركز الحكومة. وهنا سمع الجميع دوى  الرعد وازدانت السماء ببريق لامع، فتضاءل نور الشمس، ومال لون الجو إلى  الاصفرار، وتكونت سحابة بيضاء جميلة فوق شجرة السنديان الصغيرة ثم ارتفعت  ثم تلاشت، فذهل الجميع وعادوا إلى منازلهم وهم يتحدثون عما شاهدوه بفرح  ونشوة.
  وفي 19 أغسطس ظهرت العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة في مكان آخر يسمى فالينبوس  واستنكرت ما فعله الحاكم معهم وقالت لهم " أريدكم أن تستمروا في الذهاب إلى  كوفا دا أريا في الثالث عشر من الشهر وأن تواصلوا الصلاة بالتسبحة كل يوم،  وفي الشهر الأخير سأعمل معجزة تجعل الكل يؤمن ". ولما سألتها لوسيا " ماذا  نعمل بالنقود التي يتركها الناس؟ " قالت لها " اصنعي خطابين، احملي أنت  وجاسنتا وبنتان أخريان يرتديان ملابس بيضاء، أحدهما، والآخر يحمله  فرانسيسكو وثلاثة أولاد آُخر، وتستخدم النقود في الاحتفال بسيدة التسبحة  وما يتبقى بعد ذلك يساعد في بناء كنيسة في هذا المكان ". وطلبت منها لوسيا  أن تشفي بعض الناس المرضى، فقالت لها " نعم، سأشفي بعضهم خلال العام ". 
  وقبل أن تذهب قالت لهم " صلوا، صلوا كثيراً... من أجل الخطاة: لأن أرواح  كثيرة تذهب إلى الجحيم لأنه لا يوجد من... يصلى من أجلهم ". 

*5 - الظهور الخامس للعذراء (13 سبتمبر 1917م)*
  توجه إلى بلدة فاتيما، في يوم 13/9/1917م اكثر من 30,000 (ثلاثين ألف)  شخص، وسجدوا جميعا في الوادي للصلاة بكل خشوع بعد أن طلبت منهم لوسيا ذلك،  وفي الوقت المعين بدأت الشمس تفقد بهاءها ومال لون الجو إلى الاصفرار  لذهبي، وشاهد أكثر الحاضرين كرة من نور تسير بعظمة وجلال من الشرق إلى  الغرب في الفضاء وظللت سحابة بيضاء شجرة السنديان والأطفال الثلاثة، ولاحظ  الجمع كله أن لوسيا كانت تتحدث بصوت مرتفع مع شخص غير منظور، مع العذراء  التي كان الأطفال يرونها ولا يراها الجموع. وكررت العذراء طلب الصلاة  بالتسبحة " استمروا في الصلاة بالتسبحة لكي انتهى الحرب، في أكتوبر سيأتي  ربنا 000 وسيظهر القديس يوسف مع الطفل يسوع ليبارك العالم. الله راضى عن  تضحياتكم 000 ".
  ولما سألتها لوسيا عن شفاء بعض الناس، قالت لها " نعم، سأشفي البعض ولكن  الباقين لن يشفوا لأن السيد المسيح غير راض عنهم "، ثم أكدت على المعجزة  التي ستحدث في أكتوبر. 

*6 - الظهور السادس (13 أكتوبر 1017م)*
*{ المعجزة الكبرى 000 معجزة الشمس }*

*



*
*صورة فوتوغرافية للجموع الغفيرة التي هطلت عليهم الأمطار*​ 
  بسبب وعد العذراء بعمل معجزة كبرى في الظهور السادس والأخير معجزة يراها  كل أحد ويؤمن بها، في فاتيما، وانتشار الخبر في جميع البلاد أجتمع في الوقت  المحدد والمكان المحدد 70,000 (سبعون ألف شخص) من كل البلاد والفئات  والأعمار والأديان والثقافات ورجال الصحافة والأعلام. في ذلك اليوم أشرقت  الشمس ولكن غطتها سحابة مظلمة منذرة بعاصفة شديدة، وفي الساعة العاشرة  صباحاً سقطت الأمطار بغزارة شديدة وكانت الريح شديدة وعاصفة، وعند الظهر  وفي الوقت المعتاد لظهور العذراء لم يحدث شئ مما جعل أهالي الأطفال يخشون  عليهم من غضب الجموع الحاضرة لو حدث لهم خيبة أمل ولم تحدث المعجزة  الموعودة، واقترح كاهن البلدة على الأطفال أن يغادروا المكان ولكن الأطفال  الثلاثة أصروا على البقاء، وفي اللحظة التي حاول فيها الكاهن أن يدفعهم  دفعاً للذهاب إلى منازلهم. وقد رأت لوسيا الوميض الذي كان يسبق دائماً ظهور  العذراء. وفي تلك اللحظة توقف المطر بصورة عجيبة ومفاجئة وأشرقت الشمس  وصرخت لوسيا " ها هي تأتى "، وهنا شاهدت الجموع، على ثلاث دفعات متتالية،  سحابة بيضاء تظلل الأطفال الثلاثة طوال مدة الظهور الذي أستمر من 12 إلى 13  دقيقة. وأبلغت العذراء لوسيا أنه يجب أن يبنى للعذراء كنيسة في مكان  الظهور تكريما لها وأن يصلى المؤمنون التسبحة باستمرار، كما أبلغتها أن  الحرب العالمية الأولى على وشك الانتهاء وأن الجنود سيعودون إلى منازلهم  حالاً. ووعدتها بشفاء بعض المرضى التي طلبت من العذراء شفاءهم، أما البعض  الآخر فعليهم أن يتوبوا ويصلحوا طرقهم أولا، وطلبت من لوسيا أن تصلى من  أجلهم. وعند مغادرة العذراء بسطت يداها فخرج منها فيضان من النور، وعندما  كانت صاعدة إلى السماء اتجهت نحو الشمس فأضاء النور الخارج من يديها الشمس  نفسها وفجأة انطلق من وسط الجموع صرخة اندهاش مروعة فقد صارت الشمس باهته  مثل القمر وعلى يسار الشمس رأى الأطفال القديس يوسف يمسك في يده اليسرى  الطفل يسوع، ثم رفع القديس يوسف يده اليمنى مع الطفل يسوع ورسما علامة  الصليب ثلاث مرات على الجموع، ولكن الجموع لم ترى سوى إخفاق الشمس. وفي نفس  اللحظة ظهرت العذراء على يمين الشمس في هيئة سامية مجيدة وترتدى رداء ازرق  وأبيض ورأت لوسيا السيد المسيح في زي أحمر كالفادي الإلهي وهو يبارك  الجموع، ثم ظهرت العذراء بين السيد المسيح والقديس يوسف في ثوب أرجواني، ثم  ظهرت ثانية للوسيا في ثوب بنى بسيط.

*كرة من نار وأنوار مبهرة *

*



*
*رسم لمعجزة الشمس كما رسمه أحد شهود العيان*​ 
وفي  الوقت الذي كان الأطفال يشاهدون فيه هذه الرؤى السمائية كانت الجموع على  الجانب الآخر مأخوذة ومشدوهة بمنظر مدهش ومروع يحدث في السماء، فقد امتنع  المطر فجأة، كما بينا أعلاه، وانقشعت الغيوم ووضحت الشمس بيضاء مثل كرة  نارية بلون الفضة يمكن التحديق فيها بدون أذى حتى إن أحد الحاضرين صاح  قائلاً " يمكنا أن نحدق في الشمس بسهولة أنها لا تؤذى (العين) على الإطلاق.  ثم دارت الشمس مندفعة كعجلة من نار حول نفسها مترنحة، ومثل كشاف جبار،  كانت ترسل في جميع الأنحاء أنوارا خيالية مبهرة حمراء وخضراء ومن كل لون  فوق السحب وفوق لون فوق السحب وفوق الجماهير المحتشدة. فوقف الناس في سكون  وصمت مهيب يحملقون في الشمس. ثم توقفت الشمس عن إرسال أنوارها فجأة وبدأت  تدور ثانية وكأنها " ترقص " ثم توقفت، وتكرر ذلك مرة ثالثة حتى بدا وكأنها  تفقد السيطرة على نفسها، ثم اندفعت مثل كرة نارية كبيرة نحو الأرض وبدا  وكأنها ستسقط على الناس فذعرت الجموع وامتلأت قلوبهم بالرعب وظنوا أنها  نهاية العالم وانهم مائتين لا محالة فصرخوا في رعب وطلب بعضهم الرحمة
  وتاب البعض نادما على ما فعل من خطايا، واعترفت إحدى السيدات بخطاياها  علانية. وتوقف الشمس فجأة وعادت لمكانها في السماء. وعندما انتهت المعجزة  وجد الناس،سواء الذين كانوا في مكان الظهور أو الذين كانوا في القرى  المحيطة، أن كل شئ جف فجأة من مياه الأمطار الغزيرة التي هطلت قبل حدوث  المعجزة مباشرة 

*7 - الصحافة والظهور *










*صورتان للجريدتين تنشران أخبار الظهور*​ 
كان هناك في ذلك الوقت في البرتغال صحيفتان شهيرتان هما (الأخبار اليومية Daily News) و (القرن O Secule)  وكانتا ضد الدين دائماً ولما حدثت الظهورات قامت كلتاهما بتسجيل معجزة  الشمس بالتفصيل كما سجلت الكثير من أقوال شهود العيان، فجاء في جريدة القرن  ما نصه " صار للسماء شكل رمادي لؤلئي خفيف وشفاف غريب ملأ الطبيعة الكئيبة  000 وبدت الشمس محتجبة بضباب شفاف ليمكننا من النظر فيها بدون صعوبة، وبدأ  اللون الرمادي الشفاف الصفحة الأولى من جريدة القرن الصادرة في يتغير كما  إلى قرص فضي ونما حتى أخترق 15 أكتوبر 1917م وتروى خبر المعجزة السحاب،  وظلت الشمس مغلفة بنفس الضوء الرمادي الشفاف، ثم شوهدت وهى تدور وتتلوى  داخل دائرة السحاب المتقلص، وصرخ الناس بصوت واحد وخر آلاف البشر الذين  أرتفع إيمانهم إلى السماء وسجدوا على ركبهم على الأرض الطينية. ثم صار  النور ازرق خفيف ينشر أشعته على الكرة الهائلة كما لو أنه يسطع من خلال  زجاجملون لكاتدرائية عظيمة، ثم خفت  اللون الأزرق واختفي وبدا وكأنه ينفذ من خلال زجاج ملون بالأصفر، وبدأت  البقع الصفراء تسقط على الأرض " وبعدما ذكرت هذا قالت " وكان كل الناس  يبكون ويصلون برؤوس عارية مأخوذين بعظمة المعجزة التي كانت متوقعة ". ويسجل  أحد شهود العيان " لقد كانت (الشمس) مثل كرة ثلجية تدور حول نفسها ثم بدت  وكأنها تسقط متعرجة مهددة بالسقوط على الأرض فتملكني الرعب وجريت لأخفي  نفسي وسط الناس، وكان الجميع يبكون متوقعين نهاية العالم بين لحظة وأخرى.  وكان يقف بالقرب منا شخص غير مؤمن، بلا دين، وقد قضى الصباح في السخرية من  الذين قاموا برحلة طويلة إلى فاتيما للتسلية، ونظرت إليه وكان واقفا  مصعوقاً متحيراً وعينيه مثبتتين على الشمس، ثم وجدته يرتعش من رأسه إلى  قدميه ورفع يديه إلى السماء وسقط على ركبتيه في الحال صائحاً " Nossa Senhora! nossa Senhora! " سيدتي! سيدتي!  ". وأثناء تلك الدقائق الطويلة للظاهرة الشمسية انعكس علينا كل ألوان  الطيف، فعندما نظر الواحد للآخر بدا واحد ازرق وآخر أصفر وآخر قرمزي 000 كل  هذه الظواهر الغريبة زادت من رعب الجموع. وبعد حوالي عشر دقائق عادت الشمس  لمكانها بنفس الطريقة التي نزلت بها.

*8 - موقف الكنيسة من الظهور *
كانت  ظهورات العذراء في فاتيما، خاصة من الثاني إلى السادس، محددة سابقاً، كما  كانت معجزة الشمس معلنة سابقاً من العذراء ووقتها محدد سابقاً وبدقة،  ونتيجة لذلك فقد حضر الظهور العديد من رجال الدين وشاهدوه وشهدوا له، ومن  هؤلاء الأب مانيترا (Joao Gomes Manitra)  الذي جاء في شهادته عما شاهده " ولدهشتي نظرت إلى الناس فوجدتهم في ألوان  مختلفة 00 أصفر وأبيض وأزرق، وفي نفس الوقت نظرت الشمس تهبط في شكل لولبي  بسرعة عظيمة 000 وفي الحال اعتقدت أنى سأموت! فسجدت على بعض الأحجار ورفعت  يدي والتمست أن الله أن يغفر لي كل خطأ ارتكبته.. ".
  وبرغم مشاهدة العديد من رجال الدين للظهور وشهادتهم له ومع ذلك فقد استمرت  الكنيسة في بحث الظاهرة ودراستها لمدة ثلاث عشرة سنه، وفي 13اكتوبر1930م  أعلن أسقف ليريا (Leiria) أن ظهور العذراء في سماء بلدة فاتيما هو أمر محقق وعلامة إلهية جديرة بالإيمان.

*9 - موقف الملحدين من الظهور *










*صورتان فوتوغرافيتان للجموع التي شاهدت الظهورات*​ 
لم  يصدق الملحدون، كالعادة، قصة الظهورات السمائية للعذراء، لأنهم لا يؤمنون  أصلاً بوجود الله، كما لم يصدقها أيضا غير المؤمنين لعدم إيمانهم بالمسيحية  ولاعتقادهم أن عصر المعجزات قد انتهى، ولكن عددا كبيراً منهم حضر إلى مكان  الظهور نتيجة لإعلان العذراء عن معجزة الشمس قبل حدوثها وتحديد تاريخ  حدوثها بدقة، وذلك من باب الفضول أو ليسخروا من المؤمنين أو لأي سبب آخر.  وبعد مشاهدتهم لمعجزة الشمس ودراستها دراسة علمية منطقية أمنوا بحقيقة  الظهورات وشهدوا لها. وفيما يلي الأسباب العلمية التي تؤكد حقيقة الظهور  والمعجزة: 
1 - إعلان الأطفال لزمان ومكان معجزة الشمس مقدما، كما أعلنت لهم العذراء.
2 - ظهور نور قوى غير مألوف كان يُرى على مدى اكثر من عشرين ميلً مثل عجلات الألعاب النارية يرسل إشعاعات عظيمة من الضوء الملون.
3 - مشاهدة عشرات الألوف من الناس لكرة النار وهى تهبط عموديا على الأرض في شكل لولبي حتى ظنوا أنها نهاية العالم.
4  - توقف كرة النار العظيمة عندما كانت على وشك أن تحطم الأرض وعودتها ثانية  إلى السماء. هذه الكرة جاءت من مكان الشمس وعادت لموقع الشمس، ولذلك فقد  أعتقد كل من شاهدها أنها الشمس.
5 - الجفاف المفاجئ لقمة الجبل الذي كان قد ابتل وغمرته الأمطار لساعات طويلة فقد جفت الأرض وملابس الناس بشكل فجائي أثناء المعجزة. 
7  - مشاهدة عشرات الألوف من الناس العاديين والعلماء والملحدين وغير  المؤمنين، من كل الأعمار والطبقات والديانات والثقافات على امتداد مساحة  600 ميل مربع، وشاهدها أيضا كثيرون في أماكن أخرى بعيدة عن موقع الظهور. 

*تحقق نبوّة العذراء في حياة الثلاثة الذين ظهرت لهم *





​ 
  وقد تحققت نبوّة العذراء للأطفال الثلاثة الذين ظهرت لهم فقد توفى  فرانشيسكو بعد أن تناول للمرة الأولى حسب الطقس الكاثوليكي في يوم 4 إبريل  سنة 1919م، ثم توفت جاسنتا في 20 فبراير سنة 1920م ودفن الاثنان في فاتيما  وفيما بعد نقلوهما إلى باسيليكا (كاتدرائية – هي التي في الصورة المجاورة)  بينت مخصوص في كوفا دي إريا، ووضعت عليها صورتيهما.
 أما لوسيا فهي ما تزال حية، حسب وعد العذراء لها، حتى اليوم.
وقد نشرت لها ال BBC News الصورة التالية مع قداسة البابا جون بول الثاني في 12 مايو سنة 2000م ولم نقرأ أخبار بعد عن انتقالها من هذا العالم في الثلاثة أعوام الماضية.





​http: //news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/745916.stm

​


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

من منتدى الحق والضلال *​


----------



## Alcrusader (22 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مهم جداً أن نعطي إهتماماً إلى هذه القضية.
أمنا العذراء تظهر في الكثير من الأماكن - حسب اعتقادي - من أجل تحذير الناس من الأتي، ولكي تحاول أن تنبه الناس في تلك الأماكن على وجه الخصوص من ما سيتظرهم لو لم يتوبوا ويرجعوا إلى طريق الرب... ولو نرجع قليلاً بالذاكرة، ح نلاقي أن العذراء ظهرت حديثاً  في مصر من حوالي سنتين تقريباً ونعرف جيداً ما حصل منذ ذاك الفترة حتى الأن في مصر والدول العربية المجاورة عموماً من تفجير أناس، واضطهادات وتهجير وأزمات ومشاكل ودم...

هذه دعوة لنا أن نعود ونجدد إيماناً بالرب، وأن نحول أن ننقذ ما نقدر من نفوس قبل مجئ تلك الساعة... كل ما يجري من حولنا بالعالم ينبئ بأن شأن عظيماً سيأتي... ولكن لا أحد يعرف متى. ولكنه سيأتي. سيأتي كما يأتي سارق، في غفلة، في الوقت الذي لا يتوقعه أحد، وعندها الرب يسوع سيدين كل واحد حسب اعماله.


شكراً كثيراً على الموضوع، يستحق القراءة أكثر من مرة.
ربنا يبركك.*


----------



## shoshago (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

روعة ومدهشة ومخيفة جدا بس حلوتها ان فعلا لما بنتوب ربنا بيرجع عن غضبه وبيرجعنا ليه تانى بطريقته بشفاعة القديسة العظيمة ام النور حببتى العدرا مريم


----------



## تونى 2010 (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الفيديو ده نازل يوم 4/1/2011 يعنى قبل الثوره باكثر من 20 يوم 
اعتقد ان مايحدث فى المنطقه من حرب اهليه فى ليبيا وعدم استقرار فى مصر واليمن وسوريا والبحرين وزلازل مدمره فى اليابان وتسريب فى مفاعلها النووى الذى من الممكن ان يدمر مناطق كثيره لو لم يتم السيطره عليه يؤكدصدق هذا الكلام  والفيديو نازل قبل الاحداث دى.

المهم لازم نستغل الصيام يتاعنا فى ان احنا نقرب من ربنا شويه علشان يرحمنا برحمه كرحمتنا يارب وليس كخطايانا
​


----------



## الرب معنا (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

من الذي غير العنوان ليصبح هكذا : 
* انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هل تحيرونني وانأ متأكد ؟!*
*لايهمني من لايؤمن بهذا الخبر وبالتالي لايجب فرض علي ماأكتبه*

*ارجوا ارجاع العنوان لما كان عليه *


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الرب معنا قال:


> من الذي غير العنوان ليصبح هكذا :
> * انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *هل تحيرونني وانأ متأكد ؟!*
> ...




*معلش الموضوع واضح ان اتعمله نقل فى موضوعك 

واخدوا اسم موضوعى 
*​


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Alcrusader قال:


> *مهم جداً أن نعطي إهتماماً إلى هذه القضية.
> أمنا العذراء تظهر في الكثير من الأماكن - حسب اعتقادي - من أجل تحذير الناس من الأتي، ولكي تحاول أن تنبه الناس في تلك الأماكن على وجه الخصوص من ما سيتظرهم لو لم يتوبوا ويرجعوا إلى طريق الرب... ولو نرجع قليلاً بالذاكرة، ح نلاقي أن العذراء ظهرت حديثاً  في مصر من حوالي سنتين تقريباً ونعرف جيداً ما حصل منذ ذاك الفترة حتى الأن في مصر والدول العربية المجاورة عموماً من تفجير أناس، واضطهادات وتهجير وأزمات ومشاكل ودم...
> 
> هذه دعوة لنا أن نعود ونجدد إيماناً بالرب، وأن نحول أن ننقذ ما نقدر من نفوس قبل مجئ تلك الساعة... كل ما يجري من حولنا بالعالم ينبئ بأن شأن عظيماً سيأتي... ولكن لا أحد يعرف متى. ولكنه سيأتي. سيأتي كما يأتي سارق، في غفلة، في الوقت الذي لا يتوقعه أحد، وعندها الرب يسوع سيدين كل واحد حسب اعماله.
> ...



*فعلا انا قراءه اكثر من مره وسمعت الفيديو كمان 

ويسوع يعمل مشيئته 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لم أطلع بعد على ما طرحه أخي الحبيب الرب معنا*
*ولكني تطلعت على ما طرحه أختي الحبيبة soso a*
*وتعليقي :*
*النقطة الأولى :*
*النبوءات المطروحة مزيفة جداً ، وحتماً ليست من الفاتيكان ، خاصة الأولى التي سبق أن تم فضحها سابقاً

سأبدأ معك بهذا المثال البسيط : "ولن يبقى سوى الصالحين للعهد الجديد"*
*وهذه بدعة رهيبة ، لا تقع فيها العذراء ، وهي تميز معظم **الهرطقااااااااااات لأن هناك عبارة في سفر الرؤيا فهموها حرفياً وترفضها الكنائس الرسولية تماماً*

*النقطة الثانية **الأناجيل :*
*



انظر العهد الجديد القديس لوقا (الفصل 21 ، الآيات 5:11 ، 12:19 ،
0 20:2، 29:33رسالة القديس. بولس (الفصل 3 ، 8:14) اّشعيا النبي (الفصل 40 ، 1 : 5 : 9)

أنقر للتوسيع...

1 - يبدو أن العذراء لا تعرف أن أشعيات النبي في العهد القديم !!!!
2 - لوقا الفصل 21 !!!!!!!!!!! وما هو الفصل 21 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لعل العذراء تقصد (كما يزعمون) الإصحاح 21
كيف بعد ما قال الفصل 21 يقول الآيات 11 : 5 ، 19 : 12 !!!!!!! عجبي عجبي عجبييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
لم يفتح مؤلف هذا الكلام الكتاب المقدس في حياته .
3 - رسالة القديس بولس !!!!!!!!!!!! وكأن له رسالة واحدة
عجبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
أمر مخزي أنهم لم يعبروا عن آية واحد بشكل سليم*


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*

ميرسى كتير للتوضيح 

بس برده ده ما يمنعش ان نقول 

لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع 

دبر حياتنا كما يكون 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

ويبارك خدمتك 

أخى  The Antiochian*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ينقل للقسم العام ويترك تحت تصرف مشرف القسم
*


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


as you like​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكراً جزيلاً أختي الرائعة*
*الرب ياركك*


----------



## الرب معنا (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: انا متحير من الخبر ما رايك فى الخبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يرجى ارجاع العنوان من أي أخ أنجيلي لم يعجبه الخبر *

*فلن نشارك على هوا مايريدون أما الحرية بالكتابة او الطرد *





The Antiochian قال:


> *لم أطلع بعد على ما طرحه أخي الحبيب الرب معنا*
> *ولكني تطلعت على ما طرحه أختي الحبيبة soso a*
> *وتعليقي :*
> *النقطة الأولى :*
> ...


 *يبدوا أن نقاش المسلمين حولكم لمثلهم لاتفهمون من القائل ومن الكاتب ومالذي قيل !!!!*

*هذا المقال مكتوب بواسطة اخت لنا وليس من مريم العذراء فهي كتبة ووضحت واستشهدت بالكتاب المقدس للتوضيح *

*النبوئة عدة كلمات وتم شرحها بواسطة البشر *

*هل فهمت .؟*


*انتظر اعادة العنوان لما كان عليه *


----------



## thebreak-up (9 مايو 2013)

*شكرا على نقل الموضوع وسعيد انه العنوان تغير. *


----------

